# Homtom HT7 PRO./ 2GB 16GB Mt6735/ Info /TWRP



## jan177 (Apr 9, 2016)

HOMTOM HT7 PRO 
MTK6735 64Bit GPU:Mali-720
RAM 2GB
ROM 16GB
Android 5.1 
Camera
13 MP Sony IMX219 
5.0 MP GC2355
The battery capacity of 3000 mAh;
Bluetooth: BT 4.0
WiFi: 802.11 b / g / n
GPS: GPS, A-GPS
SIM: Dual SIM, Dual standby (size - micro)
Frequency: 2 g: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
3G: WCDMA 850/1900/2100 MHz
4 g: FDD LTE 800/1800/2100/2600 MHz
Dimensions: 155.4 x 77.8 x 7.9 mm.







Install standard MTK drivers.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3945744&d=1479908355

Use the SPFlash Tool 1552, 1548
https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-r...one-flash-tool

flash recovery.img wit SPflash using scatter file in attachments

boot in recovery choose to modify (no read only) reboot in recovery from within TWRP with reboot button
to install supersu follow this 
1.download SuperSU265.zip and place file in sdcard 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...WtRamhkdVZQbk0 
2.boot to twrp 
3.press Mount ,and select sdcard ,then back to main page 
4.select Install ,move to sdcard ,select SuperSU265.zip 
5. then swipe to confirm

*TWRP 3.0 by Jemmini*
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890&st=0#entry48494859


----------



## Isovitisgr (Apr 11, 2016)

Is there any links in order to download the latest 1.1.2 firmware version and install it manually? Cause after rooting the phone I can't update it through OTA


----------



## jan177 (Apr 11, 2016)

Isovitisgr said:


> Is there any links in order to download the latest 1.1.2 firmware version and install it manually? Cause after rooting the phone I can't update it through OTA

Click to collapse



If you have HT7 PRO than my answer is I have not seen that. 
But you can restore recovery image to 1.08 make OTA update and root it again

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8gBLoDXwz5DZ2p3OGRzZGJra2s


----------



## titid21 (Apr 12, 2016)

ROM STOCK 1.1.4
See : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66319545&postcount=594
Download : https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Bwt-yELgdcW_QXZzR0NyVV95cFk

I flashed all excep DATA : It works well


----------



## jan177 (Apr 12, 2016)

titid21 said:


> ROM STOCK 1.1.4
> See : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66319545&postcount=594
> Download : https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Bwt-yELgdcW_QXZzR0NyVV95cFk
> 
> I flashed all excep DATA : It works well

Click to collapse



Any changes in ROM from the previous ROM?


----------



## titid21 (Apr 12, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Any changes in ROM from the previous ROM?

Click to collapse



Notification Bar  changed



lipippo said:


> Well, uni launcher is gone (now there is a new "launcher3" and in settings you can select the launcher, which previously wasn't possible), as well as "beauty contest", "luxury" and "suiyueruge".
> I cannot tell if everything is fine, but it seems most of the malware is gone.

Click to collapse


----------



## mrd.macdonald (Apr 12, 2016)

edit


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've recently received my phone and updated at once to 1.1.4, but i have problems with my carrier and get this message "com.android.phone". I thought there was problem with update, so i flashed both official and custom rom 1.1.4, but problem still remains.
I tried to go back to 1.0.8 with spflash using the files above , but couldn't make it with the same scatter file. I didn't find the official rom either. 
Do you may have any suggestion for me?


----------



## jan177 (Apr 16, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> I've recently received my phone and updated at once to 1.1.4, but i have problems with my carrier and get this message "com.android.phone". I thought there was problem with update, so i flashed both official and custom rom 1.1.4, but problem still remains.
> I tried to go back to 1.0.8 with spflash using the files above , but couldn't make it with the same scatter file. I didn't find the official rom either.
> Do you may have any suggestion for me?

Click to collapse



there are 2 that I have seen
https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0Bwt-yELgdcW_QXZzR0NyVV95cFk&export=download

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B8gBLoDXwz5DNlFFT1B2TEJfaVk&export=download


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 16, 2016)

jan177 said:


> there are 2 that I have seen
> hxxps://docs.google.com/uc?id=0Bwt-yELgdcW_QXZzR0NyVV95cFk&export=download
> 
> hxxps://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B8gBLoDXwz5DNlFFT1B2TEJfaVk&export=download

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer. The first one is 1.1.4 that causes my problem.
Unfortunately i didn't manage to flash the second one ( that only have the system image) with scatter file for homtom ht7 pro


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 18, 2016)

Any help, even with pm would be appreciated. I get an error from spflash when i'm trying to flash system.img of 1.0.8, but i have no problem to flash 1.1.4 official or custom.
I need to go back to any other rom. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 18, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> Any help, even with pm would be appreciated. I get an error from spflash when i'm trying to flash system.img of 1.0.8, but i have no problem to flash 1.1.4 official or custom.
> I need to go back to any other rom. Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



1.08? is it HT7 PRO? have not seen such. Just flash 1.1.3 I have seen that here


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes HT7 PRO. This is the rom that the phone had before fota update. Do you may know how to flash any previous rom? I tried the second link that you mentioned before without luck.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 18, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> Yes HT7 PRO. This is the rom that the phone had before fota update. Do you may know how to flash any previous rom? I tried the second link that you mentioned before without luck.

Click to collapse


https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool
this how you flash.
find on the board 1.13 and flash it


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 19, 2016)

jan177 said:


> https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool
> this how you flash.
> find on the board 1.13 and flash it

Click to collapse



Hello. Thanks again for the support. I know the way to flash to another rom (not expert of course), but the scatter file doesn't seem to work right for me and i get an error.
When i flash 1.1.4 stock or custom, then it's working fine. Which scatter file are you using with spflash?


----------



## zottya (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi.Can upload anybody some pictures with new HT7 PRO software version 1.1.4?


----------



## jan177 (Apr 19, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> Hello. Thanks again for the support. I know the way to flash to another rom (not expert of course), but the scatter file doesn't seem to work right for me and i get an error.
> When i flash 1.1.4 stock or custom, then it's working fine. Which scatter file are you using with spflash?

Click to collapse



what kind of error?
Try to be specific than somebody perhaps can help.
Scatter file is in 1 post


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 19, 2016)

jan177 said:


> what kind of error?
> Try to be specific than somebody perhaps can help.
> Scatter file is in 1 post

Click to collapse



You are right again. I get "BROM ERROR S_DL_GET_DRAM_SETTINGS_FAIL (5054) – BROM Error 5054", which means that the file i'm trying to flash is incompatible.
But i'm trying to flash "system_ht7_pro_kingroot" or "HT7_Pro_boot_recovery" and have the same error with Homtom_HT7_Pro_Scatter.txt. The first one is the image of system and the other one is image of boot and recovery.
If I use the scatter file of 1.1.4 (MT6735M_Android_scatter.txt of stock or custom rom), then I have no problem to make it work with them but not with previous roms.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 19, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> You are right again. I get "BROM ERROR S_DL_GET_DRAM_SETTINGS_FAIL (5054) – BROM Error 5054", which means that the file i'm trying to flash is incompatible.
> But i'm trying to flash "system_ht7_pro_kingroot" or "HT7_Pro_boot_recovery" and have the same error with Homtom_HT7_Pro_Scatter.txt. The first one is the image of system and the other one is image of boot and recovery.
> If I use the scatter file of 1.1.4 (MT6735M_Android_scatter.txt of stock or custom rom), then I have no problem to make it work with them but not with previous roms.

Click to collapse



I have 1.08 used scatter that you have , to install TWRP . no problem. did not update to 1.1.4 
You have not backup 1.08?


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 19, 2016)

Unfortunately i didn't backup..my bad.
I saw that it was fine for everybody, so I didn't think there would be problem with my carrier.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 19, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> I've recently received my phone and updated at once to 1.1.4, but i have problems with my carrier and get this message "com.android.phone". I thought there was problem with update, so i flashed both official and custom rom 1.1.4, but problem still remains.
> I tried to go back to 1.0.8 with spflash using the files above , but couldn't make it with the same scatter file. I didn't find the official rom either.
> Do you may have any suggestion for me?

Click to collapse



I think you should try use the scatter from the 1 post and ROM 1.08


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is what i've already tried and I get the error mentioned to my previous post.


----------



## zottya (Apr 20, 2016)

The battery is poor quality.I finishing charge my phone at 20.00 a clock, i used 10 minutes with wifi.At 23.30 when i powered  off i have 79%.Morning at 06.30 i powered the phone i have too, 79%And  now i have 63 %, and i upgrated only my apps on wifi.
http://s31.postimg.org/qc3q6m4bf/Screenshot_2016_04_20_09_20_24.png


----------



## jan177 (Apr 20, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> This is what i've already tried and I get the error mentioned to my previous post.

Click to collapse



If you have it rooted than use TWRP to install 1.13 or 1.08 ROM. Have u tried it?


----------



## carlshark (Apr 20, 2016)

Need help, the link to TWRP on the first post is broken...


----------



## jan177 (Apr 20, 2016)

carlshark said:


> Need help, the link to TWRP on the first post is broken...

Click to collapse



here you have
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8gBLoDXwz5DTnBLREJ0LXVlVjg/view


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 20, 2016)

I found 1.1.3 from 4pda and everything is fine now. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## jan177 (Apr 20, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> I found 1.1.3 from 4pda and everything is fine now. Thanks a lot for your help!

Click to collapse



great


----------



## carlshark (Apr 20, 2016)

*How I got root on V1.1.4*











1. I downloaded TWRP as supplied in the first post.
2. I used SP Flash Tool v5.1520.00.
3. Instead of the scatter file supplied by OP, I used the scatter file from the 1.1.4 firmware file hosted on Needrom. Here it is. The conflict in some SP Flash Tool version (BROM ERROR S_DL_GET_DRAM_SETTINGS_FAIL) is probably because the project name is different.
4. I flashed TWRP into the recovery partition, Download only mode. In my setup it flashed to 100% but had an error. I ignored the error and rebooted the device using Vol Up + Power to get into the bootloader menu. TWRP was installed successfully.
5. I flashed the latest SuperSU Beta (v2.71).
6. Profit.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 20, 2016)

It might be the version of SPFlash tool. I used original scatter file on 1.08 1 and it was ok.


----------



## cau96176 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all!

The first time I used this phone I had real issues with the battery lasting less than half a day. Since flashing 1.14 my battery gets through about 18hrs.

On both occasions I have ran in the issue that - leds wakelock is keeping my phone from deep sleeping running at 100% for almost the length of time the phone has been unplugged.

Does anyone know any way to kill the flashing led completely? I don't have any use for it.

Thanks


----------



## Jstame (Apr 21, 2016)

jan177 said:


> It might be the version of SPFlash tool. I used original scatter file on 1.08 1 and it was ok.
> I am looking for TWRP 3.0 it is on 4pda . Can anyone download it or tell how to download it?

Click to collapse



The link is broken I'm pretty sure. I've been trying to download Twrp 3.0 from there for over a week now. Just chased myself in circles a few times trying to locate the actual file.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jstame said:


> The link is broken I'm pretty sure. I've been trying to download Twrp 3.0 from there for over a week now. Just chased myself in circles a few times trying to locate the actual file.

Click to collapse



No need I already solved it


----------



## Jstame (Apr 21, 2016)

jan177 said:


> No need I already solved it

Click to collapse



Did you find a working 3.0 version of twrp for the ht7 pro?


----------



## megthebest (Apr 21, 2016)

hi, here's my TWRP 3.0.2-1 for HT7 Pro:
http://www.needrom.com/download/ht7-pro-twrp3-0-2-1/


----------



## Jstame (Apr 21, 2016)

megthebest said:


> hi, here's my TWRP 3.0.2-1 for HT7 Pro:
> http://www.needrom.com/download/ht7-pro-twrp3-0-2-1/

Click to collapse



Confirmed! Nice work!!! Thanks Bro!


----------



## megthebest (Apr 21, 2016)

you are welcome!


----------



## chavv (Apr 22, 2016)

megthebest said:


> hi, here's my TWRP 3.0.2-1 for HT7 Pro:
> http://www.needrom.com/download/ht7-pro-twrp3-0-2-1/

Click to collapse



2 megthebest

You wrote


> Tested ON LATEST 1.1.8 Rom April 2016

Click to collapse



Where is that firmware?! in OTA I have msg about 1.1.4, but as I know it has a lot og bugs I decided to wait 1.1.5 

Can you upload 1.1.8? change list of this firmware?


----------



## Jstame (Apr 22, 2016)

chavv said:


> 2 megthebest
> 
> You wrote
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw that as well but figured it was just a typo or something. 1.1.4 is the latest version as far as I know


----------



## megthebest (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry,  mistake,  it was 1.1.4


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 23, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> I found 1.1.3 from 4pda and everything is fine now. Thanks a lot for your help!

Click to collapse




I have the same problem as you. you can put the link to download 1.13?
and you can put step by step how you solved the problem?
I would greatly appreciate it .... I'm desperate.


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 23, 2016)

pacotaco40 said:


> I have the same problem as you. you can put the link to download 1.13?
> and you can put step by step how you solved the problem?
> I would greatly appreciate it .... I'm desperate.

Click to collapse



Yes of course. Here you are:

v1.1.3
v1.1.4
v1.1.7

Now I'm checking the new one and we'll see if this problem continues.


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 23, 2016)

thank you very much.

I am new to android ... I use Windows 10 mobile ....
It is the phone for my son.
tell me the steps to flash the 1.1.3 to correct the problem?


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 23, 2016)

You can simply go to settings -> about phone -> wireless update and check for updates. Then just download and install 1.1.7. It seems to work like 1.1.3 for now with better battery performance, but i will post later to confirm.


----------



## By_InDiO (Apr 23, 2016)

It makes little can upgrade to 1.1.4 and I'm waiting for the following. For more than try to update by wireless to 1.1.7 not even available off me.


----------



## bchr (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi, 1.1.7 upgrade is now ? I don't have it in FOTA, It's 1.1.4 - the newest update for now ?


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 23, 2016)

Disable Driver Signature Enforcement then
I installed the drivers in Windows 10 x64.

pulse volume - connects begins ...... flash and then disconnects.
(look)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/srhoiue8wmzkh24/WP_20160423_11_39_01_Pro.mp4?dl=0 
whats the problem ???


----------



## Jstame (Apr 23, 2016)

If your phone is rooted do not attempt to install any OTAs zips. You must flash the stock firmware to avoid a brick.

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




bchr said:


> Hi, 1.1.7 upgrade is now ? I don't have it in FOTA, It's 1.1.4 - the newest update for now ?

Click to collapse



We get the updates from a Russian forum. They seem to get the OTAs a few days before us.


----------



## bchr (Apr 23, 2016)

How can i flash 1.1.7 to my ht7 pro ?


----------



## Jstame (Apr 23, 2016)

bchr said:


> How can i flash 1.1.7 to my ht7 pro ?

Click to collapse



Start by downloading the zip file for 1.1.7 Scooby just provided a link for. Is your device rooted?


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 23, 2016)

pacotaco40 said:


> Disable Driver Signature Enforcement then
> I installed the drivers in Windows 10 x64.
> 
> pulse volume - connects begins ...... flash and then disconnects.
> ...

Click to collapse



SOLVED ...... no need to remove the battery or press anything ........ only with the battery and set off the USB plug and already recognizes and begins flashing ....

i am 113 y ota 114,,,,,,,

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




pacotaco40 said:


> Disable Driver Signature Enforcement then
> I installed the drivers in Windows 10 x64.
> 
> pulse volume - connects begins ...... flash and then disconnects.
> ...

Click to collapse





pacotaco40 said:


> SOLVED ...... no need to remove the battery or press anything ........ only with the battery and set off the USB plug and already recognizes and begins flashing ....
> 
> i am 113 y ota 114,,,,,,,

Click to collapse



the same problem again ...
It has stopped the process
com.android.phone.........

I'll try flash 117


----------



## bchr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't have rooted in my HT7 pro, i have downloaded 1.1.7 soft, what is the next steps ?


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 23, 2016)

bchr said:


> I don't have rooted in my HT7 pro, i have downloaded 1.1.7 soft, what is the next steps ?

Click to collapse



https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool


----------



## bchr (Apr 23, 2016)

can somebody tell us, that 1.1.7 solve the battery problem - awake all the time  ?


----------



## megthebest (Apr 23, 2016)

bchr said:


> can somebody tell us, that 1.1.7 solve the battery problem - awake all the time  ?

Click to collapse



i'm testing it right now... seems to be the same as in the past..
kernel wakelocks and very few minutes of deep sleep during standby..
I need to investigate with wakelock detector (main responsible sn power management service in kernel wakelocks)..

I flash 1.1.7 directly over 1.1.4 only selecting SYSTEM partition in flashtool .. so i don't lose any app or previous settings.. as well as maintain my TWRP


----------



## cau96176 (Apr 23, 2016)

megthebest said:


> i'm testing it right now... seems to be the same as in the past..
> kernel wakelocks and very few minutes of deep sleep during standby..
> I need to investigate with wakelock detector (main responsible sn power management service in kernel wakelocks)..
> 
> I flash 1.1.7 directly over 1.1.4 only selecting SYSTEM partition in flashtool .. so i don't lose any app or previous settings.. as well as maintain my TWRP

Click to collapse



Hi - I was wondering how do you select SYSTEM only?

The options I have are 'Format+Download', 'Firmware Upgrade' or 'Download Only'


----------



## jan177 (Apr 23, 2016)

cau96176 said:


> Hi - I was wondering how do you select SYSTEM only?
> 
> The options I have are 'Format+Download', 'Firmware Upgrade' or 'Download Only'

Click to collapse



In SP Flash tool after loading scatter file you can choose what to flash.
there is a window below download 
https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool
Personally I stayed on 1.08 ROM. After removing malware only battery drains fast but as I see it none of the ROM;s corrected that


----------



## Jstame (Apr 23, 2016)

pacotaco40 said:


> SOLVED ...... no need to remove the battery or press anything ........ only with the battery and set off the USB plug and already recognizes and begins flashing ....
> 
> i am 113 y ota 114,,,,,,,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure how true it is but I read on the 4pda forum that the pre release version of the ROMs seem to have some bugs that the official OTA updates don't have....


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 23, 2016)

I have tested the phone several hours and signal seems to be good as it should be. No more errors for me.
Many thanks to Homtom that solved this problem, although i had sent them 3 emails for this reason.


----------



## bchr (Apr 23, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> I have tested the phone several hours and signal seems to be good as it should be. No more errors for me.
> Many thanks to Homtom that solved this problem, although i had sent them 3 emails for this reason.

Click to collapse



You don't have awake on battery status all the time ? it's working deep sleep ? Can you drop screen from battery  ?


----------



## megthebest (Apr 23, 2016)

bchr said:


> You don't have awake on battery status all the time ? it's working deep sleep ? Can you drop screen from battery  ?

Click to collapse



No deepsleep also on my Ht7 pro,  all wakelock seems to be assigned to leds wakelock


----------



## bchr (Apr 23, 2016)

Is some chance - idea how to fix it ?


----------



## jan177 (Apr 23, 2016)

bchr said:


> Is some chance - idea how to fix it ?

Click to collapse



I do not see that problem on 1.08 ROM


----------



## ettyus (Apr 24, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> I found 1.1.3 from 4pda and everything is fine now. Thanks a lot for your help!

Click to collapse



Can you provide me an link for dl, and i would like to know if is any chance to find there, 1.08, id like that launcher stile! Thank you


Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Sorry for double post but on my 1.14 4g is not working, com.android.phone crash each time i whant to modify network settings, with 4G disabled mobile net is ok but com.android.phone crash!

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 24, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Can you provide me an link for dl, and i would like to know if is any chance to find there, 1.08, id like that launcher stile! Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



You can see my post here and flash 1.1.3 that has the previous (uni) launcher and works fine. Of course 1.1.7 provided is the best firmware so far for me, but it has the new style launcher.


----------



## Fab919 (Apr 24, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Can you provide me an link for dl, and i would like to know if is any chance to find there, 1.08, id like that launcher stile! Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using
> ...

Click to collapse




Same here. I got exactly the same problem with 1.1.4. I'm going to try 1.1.7.


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 24, 2016)

I leave all my good .... except that I put the sd card but does not give me the option to move applications to the SD card .....
I have put the 117 ......
you you can move to the sd card applications ??


----------



## megthebest (Apr 24, 2016)

pacotaco40 said:


> I leave all my good .... except that I put the sd card but does not give me the option to move applications to the SD card .....
> I have put the 117 ......
> you you can move to the sd card applications ??

Click to collapse



Hi,
no, apps are not movable to sd.

talking about 1.1.7 it seems that i solve awake problem.
I make a factory reset,  disable wifi under standby, put a sim card and microsd (64Gb Samsung evo that is recognized without any issue) because in the past i never put the sim.
I put alternative launcher (Nova)
after  Xposed, Gravity Box, Dolby Atmos (to improve audio quality) with TWRP

Everything seems to work correctly, also dialing without any FC issues.

My only concerns is about smart wake.. no double tap to wake available and the gestures works only 50% of time :crying:
Audio seems to be too loud (is very strange, never find mediatek smartphone so high.. i lower it by MTK Engineering)

Build quality and materiale are cheap.. the junction between lateral frame (metal i guess??) and upper/lower plastic is very bad.. ant you can find sharp edges up and down.. not so happy for this ..

BTW we are talking about 80$ device.. not really bad for the price!
Battery is about 46g.. so i expect not really 3000mAh but 2400mAh more or less...


----------



## jan177 (Apr 24, 2016)

pacotaco40 said:


> I leave all my good .... except that I put the sd card but does not give me the option to move applications to the SD card .....
> I have put the 117 ......
> you you can move to the sd card applications ??

Click to collapse



For Move apps to Sd there are apps made for,
But in options, memory you can choose sd as traget to install


----------



## pacotaco40 (Apr 24, 2016)

jan177 said:


> For Move apps to Sd there are apps made for,
> But in options, memory you can choose sd as traget to install

Click to collapse



chosen can ......
but it does not


----------



## Fab919 (Apr 25, 2016)

With 1.1.7 the Hotknot function is under setting now. So I would recommend upgrading to this version.


----------



## refused2002 (Apr 26, 2016)

*OTG*

Is it possible that using a custom ROM we would be able to have OTG functionality?
I'm planning to use this cell phone for fpv with a drone.
Cheers


----------



## ettyus (Apr 26, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> You can see my post here and flash 1.1.3 that has the previous (uni) launcher and works fine. Of course 1.1.7 provided is the best firmware so far for me, but it has the new style launcher.

Click to collapse



Can you provide me an step by step instalation guide, 1.1.7 it is not available on OTA for me and my phone is standard!

Thank you


----------



## jan177 (Apr 26, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Can you provide me an step by step instalation guide, 1.1.7 it is not available on OTA for me and my phone is standard!

Click to collapse



Read 1st post about SP Flash tool
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/homtom-ht7-pro-t3354975?nocache=1


----------



## ettyus (Apr 26, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Read 1st post about SP Flash tool
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/homtom-ht7-pro-t3354975?nocache=1

Click to collapse



Ok, but why is not present over the OTA?

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Thank you


----------



## jan177 (Apr 26, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Ok, but why is not present over the OTA?

Click to collapse




You do not have to install it. 1.17 comes from Russian site. sometimes they have new ROM earlier than OTA. I do not know from where.
ANy way I have kept 1.08 checked updates but personally  I see no reason to update to 1.1.4 or 1.17


----------



## ettyus (Apr 26, 2016)

I have 1.1.4 and it is stupid, Phone is working perfect but without 4G!


----------



## jan177 (Apr 26, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I have 1.1.4 and it is stupid, Phone is working perfect but without 4G!

Click to collapse



I do not know if 1.17 solves that problem. From the Russian discussion it is best to roll back to 1.13 from 1.14


----------



## ettyus (Apr 26, 2016)

I will wayt for the official release and if i will not like them i will roll back to 1.1.3 or 1.0.8!


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 26, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I have 1.1.4 and it is stupid, Phone is working perfect but without 4G!

Click to collapse



Your signal problem will be solved with 1.1.7 and I recommend it.
Just download it from the link above and open flashtool.exe
Firstly select Download tab. Then use MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin for download agent (there is in spflash file) and MT6735M_Android_scatter.txt for Scatter-Loading file (there is in firmware's file). It will automatically load all the necessary files and then press download. After that connect your (turned off) phone without battery and wait for the installation. This is it.

*Attention*: All user data will be deleted with this procedure! Do it if you are sure about it and at your own risk!


----------



## megthebest (Apr 26, 2016)

My Unboxing & Review (Italian Language..sorry..)




Twrp +  Xposed Framework + Gravity Box 

1.1.7 rom without any malware (tested with some apps)


----------



## Bigrock-76 (Apr 27, 2016)

Who to flash my Phone it is rooted Pleas help me


----------



## chavv (Apr 27, 2016)

The only program  able to move apps to sdcard is Apps2SD - it requires 2 partitions on sdcard (fat+ext4) and root priviledges.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 27, 2016)

Bigrock-76 said:


> Who to flash my Phone it is rooted Pleas help me

Click to collapse



why do you want to flash? what happened?
 what ROM do you have..
Flashing is described in post#1
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/homtom-ht7-pro-t3354975


----------



## mrd.macdonald (Apr 28, 2016)

Inside HT7 Pro


----------



## Jstame (Apr 28, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I have 1.1.4 and it is stupid, Phone is working perfect but without 4G!

Click to collapse



I had the same exact issue. You may want to check your carriers 3g-4g lte network configuration to make sure the phone supports it. In my area the phone does not support At&ts 3g-4g network and unfortunately that's my long time carrier. I would have to switch to T-Mobile to get 3g and 4g coverage where I live.


----------



## ettyus (Apr 28, 2016)

this is my error message. Phone specification are ok for Orange Romania, 4G is working if i insist but ...... Just if i insist !

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## chavv (Apr 28, 2016)

This known problem with 1.1.4
Try fast clicking into menu  -I mean after clicking OK on error screen, try again and again. Sometimes you got lucky and enter..
Or flash 1.1.3/1.1.1/1.1.7


----------



## ettyus (Apr 28, 2016)

I know this metod but... Usualy i have acess on wifi(works perfect) qnd to read newspapers or fb 3g it is ok to wayt till 1.1.7 will be ready over the OTA

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (Apr 28, 2016)

editing GSM frequencies saves battery


----------



## lukecz81 (Apr 29, 2016)

I just got my HT7 Pro
It updated itself to 1.1.4 and it says that this is newest fw version - isn't 1.1.7 available via OTA?
I have few problems - sometimes phone is restarting (after restart, date/time is set to 01 january 00:00, sometimes there is message Optimizing apps...)
I wonder if there are 1.1.4 fw problems or it's damaged phone.

EDIT:
Three buttons on phone should be illuminated when I use the phone?


----------



## Fab919 (Apr 29, 2016)

Three buttons on phone are not illuminated.
1.1.7 is not available via OTA yet. Better to use SP flash tool to flash it.


----------



## zottya (Apr 29, 2016)

No. The three button not iluminated.


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 29, 2016)

megthebest said:


> talking about 1.1.7 it seems that i solve awake problem.
> I make a factory reset,  disable wifi under standby, put a sim card and microsd (64Gb Samsung evo that is recognized without any issue) because in the past i never put the sim.
> I put alternative launcher (Nova)
> after  Xposed, Gravity Box, Dolby Atmos (to improve audio quality) with TWRP

Click to collapse



I have the same configuration plus greenify, but no success. I have also tried several programs to solve leds wakelock and none worked for me.
I'll be waiting for a new firmware from homtom. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 29, 2016)

lukecz81 said:


> I just got my HT7 Pro
> It updated itself to 1.1.4 and it says that this is newest fw version - isn't 1.1.7 available via OTA?
> I have few problems - sometimes phone is restarting (after restart, date/time is set to 01 january 00:00, sometimes there is message Optimizing apps...)
> I wonder if there are 1.1.4 fw problems or it's damaged phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



as everyone confirmed. NOT illuminated.
Optimizing apps happens when changes are applied . restart? any apps not installed by u?
Virus?
I use 1.08 no problem.. there
I removed possible malware. removed launcher and others as from HT7.
Installed zen ui launcher, keyboard . and no problems so far


----------



## ettyus (Apr 29, 2016)

1.17 Rom it is availabale here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwt-yELgdcW_bnpvdXNBVEdiUUU/view i have this link from Homtom Suport!

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

i try to install this rom with update tool or SPFlash but..... nothingh happend


----------



## jan177 (Apr 29, 2016)

ettyus said:


> 1.17 Rom it is availabale here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwt-yELgdcW_bnpvdXNBVEdiUUU/view i have this link from Homtom Suport!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> i try to install this rom with update tool or SPFlash but..... nothingh happend

Click to collapse



have u followed exactly how it should be done?
how did u do it?


----------



## ettyus (Apr 29, 2016)

jan177 said:


> have u followed exactly how it should be done?
> how did u do it?

Click to collapse



I followed this steps: https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool , i dont whant to root this phone!


----------



## scoobyd007 (Apr 29, 2016)

This didn't help you?

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




scoobyd007 said:


> I have the same configuration plus greenify, but no success. I have also tried several programs to solve leds wakelock and none worked for me.
> I'll be waiting for a new firmware from homtom. Any advice is welcome.

Click to collapse



I answer to myself and anyone interested. The solution is simple and thanks to 4pda it was finally found.
Just go to Developer options-> OEM unlocking and enable it. After reboot i have checked the wakelocks and everything is fine now.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 29, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I followed this steps: https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool , i dont whant to root this phone!

Click to collapse



it is not rooting procedure. Was download/ flashing ok? did you see the progress


----------



## ettyus (Apr 29, 2016)

No there was no progres, nothing hapend!

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

now there is a red line with messege "download DA 100%"

---------- Post added 30th April 2016 at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was 29th April 2016 at 11:50 PM ----------




scoobyd007 said:


> Your signal problem will be solved with 1.1.7 and I recommend it.
> Just download it from the link above and open flashtool.exe
> Firstly select Download tab. Then use MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin for download agent (there is in spflash file) and MT6735M_Android_scatter.txt for Scatter-Loading file (there is in firmware's file). It will automatically load all the necessary files and then press download. After that connect your (turned off) phone without battery and wait for the installation. This is it.
> 
> *Attention*: All user data will be deleted with this procedure! Do it if you are sure about it and at your own risk!

Click to collapse



nope just the redline with "Download DA 100%"


----------



## Paul.Stone (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi guys, I will try to install 1.1.7 but first I would like to make a backup just to be prepare if anything will go wrong  Can anyone link me with some tutorial how to do it? I'm interested in full backup so if I need to restore imei lost in action or mac I can do that.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 29, 2016)

ettyus said:


> No there was no progres, nothing hapend!
> nope just the redline with "Download DA 100%"

Click to collapse



Try few times. Connect the phone after you pressed download


----------



## Fab919 (Apr 30, 2016)

ettyus said:


> nope just the redline with "Download DA 100%"

Click to collapse



I suggest you use another (better quality) USB data cable. 

Turn off the phone and take out the battery. Press the download button in SP Tool first, then connect the USB cable.


----------



## Jstame (Apr 30, 2016)

ettyus said:


> No there was no progres, nothing hapend!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Insert the battery. You only have to remove the battery for a second then put the battery back in then plug in usb for SP Flash Tool to recognize. Uncheck "userdata" if you're going to flash 1.1.7 instead of waiting for the OTA as well. There is risk of losing imei number plus other data when flashing with Flash Tool as well.


----------



## ettyus (Apr 30, 2016)

Nothing, i try with a new cable but just the red progress line with "Download DA 100%)


----------



## jan177 (Apr 30, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Nothing, i try with a new cable but just the red progress line with "Download DA 100%)

Click to collapse



just use original data cable. You have HT7 Pro and you used ROM for HT7Pro?


----------



## Jstame (Apr 30, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Nothing, i try with a new cable but just the red progress line with "Download DA 100%)

Click to collapse



See if this helps at all......
Reboot your PC
Turn phone on and connect it to your PC
Switch USB connection to MTP Mode and wait for the drivers to complete installation
Disconnect from the PC and power down the phone
Open SP Flash Tool load the scatter file from the 1.1.7 firmware zip that you have extracted to your PC
It will automatically load the images into the correct partitions
Now click the pull down tab and change from "download only" to "firmware upgrade" (lowers risk of losing your apps and data)
Next press the green download button
Plug usb into computer without phone attached
Remove the battery from the phone for just a couple seconds then put it back in 
Connect the phone to the PC (without pressing any button) and see if anything happens. If nothing happens then try pressing the volume down and see if that helps


----------



## ettyus (Apr 30, 2016)

I will try, thank you

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Bigrock-76 (Apr 30, 2016)

jan177 said:


> why do you want to flash? what happened?
> what ROM do you have..
> Flashing is described in post#1
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/homtom-ht7-pro-t3354975

Click to collapse



1..1.4 are I am one. The battery are  bad want to try the 1.1.7 thats they say is bether


----------



## ettyus (Apr 30, 2016)

Battery is fine, problem is Android 5.1 and ota updater!

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bchr (Apr 30, 2016)

You have problem in 1.1.7 with wifi all the time active but wifi and localization is off all settings off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wysłane z mojego HT7 Pro przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Paul.Stone (Apr 30, 2016)

@bchr how did you do that? My ht7pro is killing wifi couple minutes after  screen is off and no notifications coming.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 30, 2016)

Paul.Stone said:


> @bchr how did you do that? My ht7pro is killing wifi couple minutes after  screen is off and no notifications coming.

Click to collapse



advanced setting wifi. wifi always on in sleep mode.. or something like that


----------



## Paul.Stone (Apr 30, 2016)

@jan177 nope, it is on but wifi still turns off. Something wrong with android.


----------



## jan177 (Apr 30, 2016)

Paul.Stone said:


> @jan177 nope, it is on but wifi still turns off. Something wrong with android.

Click to collapse



check battery settings


----------



## ppejo (May 1, 2016)

Hi . I have problem with my HOMTOM HT7 PRO shows message : Unfortunately the process.com.android. phone  has stopped. Anyone  has some problem and know how to fit it.


----------



## ettyus (May 1, 2016)

ppejo said:


> Hi . I have problem with my HOMTOM HT7 PRO shows message : Unfortunately the process.com.android. phone  has stopped. Anyone  has some problem and know how to fit it.

Click to collapse



Known problem with 1.1.4 rom, read the entire topic to know how to update to 1.1.7 or disable 4G or wayt for the OTA release! I have this problem but i dont care!

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

@bchr it possible to be an error, mine show ota updater as battery killer....


----------



## jan177 (May 1, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Known problem with 1.1.4 rom, read the entire topic to know how to update to 1.1.7 or disable 4G or wayt for the OTA release! I have this problem but i dont care!
> 
> @bchr it possible to be an error, mine show ota updater as battery killer....

Click to collapse



then turn OTA off.. i did


----------



## ettyus (May 1, 2016)

Good point but how 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (May 2, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Good point but how
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



settings, apps, find OTA turn it off


----------



## ettyus (May 2, 2016)

Jstame said:


> See if this helps at all......
> Reboot your PC
> Turn phone on and connect it to your PC
> Switch USB connection to MTP Mode and wait for the drivers to complete installation
> ...

Click to collapse




It is not working...... and i have no ideea why......


----------



## megthebest (May 2, 2016)

ettyus said:


> It is not working...... and i have no ideea why......

Click to collapse



You need mediatek preloader vcom drivers before use flashtool.  And of course phone must be powered off before starting download process. 

Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## jan177 (May 2, 2016)

ettyus said:


> It is not working...... and i have no ideea why......

Click to collapse



You have installed driver for the phone?


----------



## ettyus (May 2, 2016)

i will try in another laptom, my lapton recognise my phone and install drivers for him each time i connect them on new usb port......

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

Same result on my second laptop......  same red progress line with "Download DA 100%"


----------



## jan177 (May 2, 2016)

ettyus said:


> i will try in another laptom, my lapton recognise my phone and install drivers for him each time i connect them on new usb port......
> 
> Same result on my second laptop......  same red progress line with "Download DA 100%"

Click to collapse



Then you can try with battery. Ht7 worked witout, and I had to put it in, HT7 with battery, and original data cable


----------



## ettyus (May 2, 2016)

I tried with and without battery, i will try tomorow with original cable and if will not work i will wayt for OTA release....

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (May 2, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I tried with and without battery, i will try tomorow with original cable and if will not work i will wayt for OTA release....

Click to collapse



if u are using NOT the original cable than probably you have now not a data cable only charging . Can you flash other ROM s?


----------



## ettyus (May 2, 2016)

i dont whant to try other room, i`d like 1.08 Uni Laucher but i dont whant malware included..... i will try with original cable and i hope it will work!

Thank you!


----------



## ettyus (May 3, 2016)

1.1.7 it is available on OTA, com.android.phone is working now

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (May 3, 2016)

scoobyd007 said:


> This didn't help you?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is not working in 1.1.7. After I rebooted phone wakelocks was fine until first LED notification came and then phone is again awake all the time. 
C'mon guys is there ANYTHING I can do to prevent this LED notification light keeping my phone awake all the time?


----------



## carlshark (May 3, 2016)

I'd like to share the process on how I upgraded from 1.1.4 to 1.1.7 preserving my user data, TWRP and Xposed, using SP Flash Tool.

I used the file from https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwt-yELgdcW_bnpvdXNBVEdiUUU/view as posted previously. SP Flash Tool version is v5.1552.00.
Load the scatter file, set as Download Only and uncheck preloader, recovery and userdata.
Click on Download.
Remove the battery, hold the volume down button, attach the USB cable, and when the preloader loads (red progress bar) put the battery back in. The part about the battery might not be necessary but sometimes the preloader doesn't load if the phone is detected to have been "powered on" with a battery present.
Once the flash finishes, remove from the USB cable, remove and replace the battery, and hold volume up button while turning the phone back on. It is critical to do this step, or else you will lose TWRP.
Select recovery and install SuperSU and Xposed framework. 
Reboot and profit.

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------




MnMchill said:


> This is not working in 1.1.7. After I rebooted phone wakelocks was fine until first LED notification came and then phone is again awake all the time.
> C'mon guys is there ANYTHING I can do to prevent this LED notification light keeping my phone awake all the time?

Click to collapse



Even when I was on 1.1.4 I haven't experienced your problem. However, I've rooted my HT7 Pro, installed Servicely, and frozen Fota Provider using TB Pro. This might be the difference.


----------



## cau96176 (May 3, 2016)

I tried your suggestion..... It didn't work for me. 

Used SPFlash 1.17 only system 
Not rooted yet thought

Do you think any of these would be the reason?


----------



## MnMchill (May 3, 2016)

carlshark said:


> Even when I was on 1.1.4 I haven't experienced your problem. However, I've rooted my HT7 Pro, installed Servicely, and frozen Fota Provider using TB Pro. This might be the difference.

Click to collapse



My wakelocks problem is not caused by Fota Provider, it's caused by LED notifications light. When I start or reboot phone there are no wakelocks and phone is in deep sleep when screen is off.  After just one notification that activates LED notifications light(missed call, message, etc..) and phone is not going into deep sleep when screen is off until I reboot again. I found so much people have the same problem but can't find solution and it's eating battery a lot.


----------



## carlshark (May 4, 2016)

cau96176 said:


> I tried your suggestion..... It didn't work for me.
> 
> Used SPFlash 1.17 only system
> Not rooted yet thought
> ...

Click to collapse



Even if you are not rooted, I think you will have the same results with preloader, recovery and userdata unchecked.

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




MnMchill said:


> My wakelocks problem is not caused by Fota Provider, it's caused by LED notifications light. When I start or reboot phone there are no wakelocks and phone is in deep sleep when screen is off.  After just one notification that activates LED notifications light(missed call, message, etc..) and phone is not going into deep sleep when screen is off until I reboot again. I found so much people have the same problem but can't find solution and it's eating battery a lot.

Click to collapse



I don't have that problem, and I did not say that Fota Provider was the cause of your problem. I do have Servicely active, though your mileage may vary. 

I think it's better for you to contact Homtom directly. Sorry I wasn't able to help you.


----------



## chavv (May 4, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> My wakelocks problem is not caused by Fota Provider, it's caused by LED notifications light. When I start or reboot phone there are no wakelocks and phone is in deep sleep when screen is off.  After just one notification that activates LED notifications light(missed call, message, etc..) and phone is not going into deep sleep when screen is off until I reboot again. I found so much people have the same problem but can't find solution and it's eating battery a lot.

Click to collapse



I have same problem as MnMchill

What is Servicely? ANy hints how to install&setup?


----------



## MnMchill (May 4, 2016)

chavv said:


> I have same problem as MnMchill
> 
> What is Servicely? ANy hints how to install&setup?

Click to collapse



Servicely can't help solving our problem. As far as I know there is no solution for "LED notification light making phone awake" problem by now. All we can do is write Homtom and explain the problem to them. So PLEASE write to Homtom, the more of us with this problem write to them - the sooner they will include fix in one of their next updates.


----------



## cau96176 (May 4, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Servicely can't help solving our problem. As far as I know there is no solution for "LED notification light making phone awake" problem by now. All we can do is write Homtom and explain the problem to them. So PLEASE write to Homtom, the more of us with this problem write to them - the sooner they will include fix in one of their next updates.

Click to collapse



How do we write to Homtom?

Mine is definitely an Led wake lock kernel problem


----------



## madprofessorus (May 4, 2016)

I don't have the phone yet,is there an option to turn off notification light? It might solve the problem

Στάλθηκε από το E9Q+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MnMchill (May 5, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> I don't have the phone yet,is there an option to turn off notification light? It might solve the problem
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το E9Q+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is no such option, if there was I would turn it off too.  I even tried to turn it off throught all apps that control LED notification light like Light flow, Light manager, LED blinker, etc... They do shut down LED notification light but it still fires for like milisecond when some notification come and that is enough to initiate "LED notification light making phone awake" bug.

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------




cau96176 said:


> How do we write to Homtom?
> 
> Mine is definitely an Led wake lock kernel problem

Click to collapse



Technical Support
Contact: Zhen Wang
E-mail: [email protected]

So write to [email protected] and it would be good if you write to their Facebook page too so that they react fast and include fix in next update because i doubt they would ignore complaints and let all their Facebook page visitors see how big bug they are not fixing. I wrote to [email protected] only because I don't have Facebook account but I will create one tomorrow just to write there too. 

Do not forget to be precise and clear in explaining the problem when writing to them, especially to [email protected].


----------



## chavv (May 5, 2016)

afaik there is way to stop all notifications.
Settings - somewhere.
As the phone is used by my wife I have to check the exact name/menu tonight.
But to stop all notifications (missed phone calls, received sms, etc) is insane... that is A Phone, and it should be used as such


----------



## MnMchill (May 5, 2016)

chavv said:


> afaik there is way to stop all notifications.
> Settings - somewhere.
> As the phone is used by my wife I have to check the exact name/menu tonight.
> But to stop all notifications (missed phone calls, received sms, etc) is insane... that is A Phone, and it should be used as such

Click to collapse



I know that but then this is not phone if I will not know when I have missed call, receive sms or anyting, it is low grade tablet. It will not just turn off LED notification lights, it will turn off ALL notifications including onscreen notifications and than phone is completely useless. That is not solution my friend, believe me.


----------



## carlshark (May 6, 2016)

@MnMchill can you try L Speed? I've uninstalled Servicely and had bad awake times too. I installed L Speed from the Play Store and the effect is shown below. I used the recommended settings on the Play Store description for the app. Your HT7 Pro must be rooted. Hope this helps.







L Speed thread on XDA


----------



## carlshark (May 6, 2016)

*HT7 Pro to get Marshmallow*

Got this in my email today. I hope this actually happens.


----------



## MnMchill (May 7, 2016)

carlshark said:


> Got this in my email today. I hope this actually happens.

Click to collapse



Thank you for you efforts but L speed is not helping for " LED notification light keeps phone awake" bug. Can you write me which TWRP version you have and your build number(1.1.7 I suppose)?

I' am very happy to see that HT7 PRO will be updated to android 6.0 and hope this will solve this problem but since it's not known when will it be updated to 6.0 I hope that Homtom will fix this bug in one of their regular updates.


----------



## marx232 (May 7, 2016)

Example after receiving a sms, must restart phone and deep sleep working, without restart deep sleep not work.


----------



## MnMchill (May 7, 2016)

marx232 said:


> Example after receiving a sms, must restart phone and deep sleep working, without restart deep sleep not work.

Click to collapse



That's "notification light keeps phone awake" bug. Lot of us have that problem and we don't have 100% working solution. 
Please write to https://www.facebook.com/homtomchina/ or [email protected] and explain your problem so Homtom could be aware of this bug and include fix in next update.


----------



## carlshark (May 8, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Can you write me which TWRP version you have and your build number?

Click to collapse



I am on TWRP 3.0.2-1 from this thread and running 1.1.7 clean flash from SP Flash Tool.


----------



## MnMchill (May 8, 2016)

carlshark said:


> I am on TWRP 3.0.2-1 from this thread and running 1.1.7 clean flash from SP Flash Tool.

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you. And your phone sleeps after some notification activates LED notification light??? Which Super user version you have? And can you send me link to Xposed you use? Thanks.


----------



## carlshark (May 8, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Ok, thank you. And your phone sleeps after some notification activates LED notification light??? Which Super user version you have? And can you send me link to Xposed you use? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I use SuperSU v2.71 Beta (20160331103524) and Xposed Framework v83 for arm64. I found both in XDA.


----------



## zottya (May 9, 2016)

Availabale version 1.2.0 on OTA.Some minor bugs fix.


----------



## Paul.Stone (May 9, 2016)

Is it fix awake problem?


----------



## marx232 (May 9, 2016)

Still with this problem


----------



## Zaiaku (May 9, 2016)

was looking to get this phone but can anyone that has the phone do a screen show of the bands available in engineering mode please? There's alot of conflicting info on the bands the phone supports.


----------



## marx232 (May 9, 2016)

in band mode
gsm mode: egsm900, dcs1800, pcs1900, gsm850
umts mode: wcmda-imt-2000, wcmda-gsm-900
lte mode band 1,3,7,20


----------



## madprofessorus (May 10, 2016)

got mine today, unfortunately hardware buttons don't work,neither power nor volume buttons,to turn it off gotta remove battery, and it opens by pressing vol+ and power button, when it starts buttons don't work

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.Stone (May 10, 2016)

I think it is software problem not hardware.
Try flash it before you send it back.


----------



## megthebest (May 10, 2016)

it was necessary a fresh rom flashing of 1.1.7 before updating to OTA  1.2.0.
After update it seems to be the same as in the past. It will be also possible to use my TWRP for root and modding purpose (backup, xposed, additions..)


----------



## jan177 (May 10, 2016)

any changes in 1.20 ROM?


----------



## MnMchill (May 10, 2016)

Unfortunately LED wakelocks not fixed with 1.2.0 update. In fact, I don't see any difference between 1.1.7 and 1.2.0.


----------



## cau96176 (May 10, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Unfortunately LED wakelocks not fixed with 1.2.0 update. In fact, I don't see any difference between 1.1.7 and 1.2.0.

Click to collapse



Same here " LED wakelocks not fixed with 1.2.0 update. In fact, I don't see any difference between 1.1.7 and 1.2.0."

Thought I'd post this to their FB page to see if we can highlight the need for a fix.
Really think this will be a great phone (for the money!!) if this gets sorted.


----------



## chavv (May 11, 2016)

Give a link to ypur post so others can join in request


----------



## MnMchill (May 11, 2016)

Homtom promises to solve this problem in short time if someone sends them video of a problem. I don't have good camera and don't speak english very good so can someone please record a video of this led wakelocks so we can all enjoy in this phone?


----------



## cau96176 (May 12, 2016)

The post I put on FB if anyone wants to join in

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1105278132827929&id=973775235978220

I was thinking a screen shot of a better battery stats Wakelock and CPU level would be easier that a video


----------



## hmgp (May 12, 2016)

Hello, I too have a HT7 Pro, and unfortunately I too have the "led problem".
I did what others have asked here. Sent email to [email protected]
Got a reply asking for details and sent them screen captures of the gsam battery app that shows the phone, after getting a notification that "wakes up" the led never goes to sleep.
But they ask video... but video it's difficult, because, how can I film 15 or 30 minutes of ... nothing just to show them that in those 15/30 minutes the phone is blackout but does not enter deep sleep?
But I will do it, so they don't get away with this thing. I think the Android 6.0 upgrade would be better and resolve this, but I will try to do it today. If I get it done, I will post it here also.

Forgot to say that for the price it's an unbeatable phone. My opinion.


----------



## MnMchill (May 12, 2016)

hmgp said:


> Hello, I too have a HT7 Pro, and unfortunately I too have the "led problem".
> I did what others have asked here. Sent email to [email protected]
> Got a reply asking for details and sent them screen captures of the gsam battery app that shows the phone, after getting a notification that "wakes up" the led never goes to sleep.
> But they ask video... but video it's difficult, because, how can I film 15 or 30 minutes of ... nothing just to show them that in those 15/30 minutes the phone is blackout but does not enter deep sleep?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! I'm also trying to record a video but my second smartphone camera is bad so I can't capture details from the screen. Please put link of your video here when you finish it so we can all send it to Homtom and let them know that a really large number of HT7 Pro owners have this Led wakelocks bug. 
And yes, this is great phone for it's price and it would be even better if this stupid bug is fixed.


----------



## hmgp (May 12, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Thank you! I'm also trying to record a video but my second smartphone camera is bad so I can't capture details from the screen. Please put link of your video here when you finish it so we can all send it to Homtom and let them know that a really large number of HT7 Pro owners have this Led wakelocks bug.
> And yes, this is great phone for it's price and it would be even better if this stupid bug is fixed.

Click to collapse



Don't know if this will help...

Hope so..

Here it is: h-t-t-p-s://youtu.be/3SXU2dyYtsM (remove the - since I cannot post links...)

I will sent it to homtom support email too.


----------



## jan177 (May 12, 2016)

I use 1.08 ROM . 
turned off FOTA. I do not have the problem with wifi 
but LED notification problem exists


----------



## MnMchill (May 12, 2016)

hmgp said:


> Don't know if this will help...
> 
> Hope so..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not perfect but is better than nothing, thank you. Send it to Homtom support mail and on their facebook page.

I will also try to make video later if I could set my second smartphone camera to focus on screen. Maybe screen protector on HT7 Pro is preventing camera from second smartphone to focus so I will remove it and try again later.

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




jan177 said:


> I use 1.08 ROM . turned of FOTA. I do not have the problem with wifi but LED notification problem exists

Click to collapse



It could easely be that every HT7 Pro have this bug but a lot of people are not aware of that and just think battery is poor quality but it isn't, LED wakelock is the main problem.


----------



## jan177 (May 12, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> It could easely be that every HT7 Pro have this bug but a lot of people are not aware of that and just think battery is poor quality but it isn't, LED wakelock is the main problem.

Click to collapse



Is there a way to use battery apk from HT7?


----------



## MnMchill (May 12, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Is there a way to use battery apk from HT7?

Click to collapse



I don't think so. Different board, different CPU(64bit), different GPU and probably different battery drain. But you could try...


----------



## jan177 (May 12, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> I don't think so. Different board, different CPU(64bit), different GPU and probably different battery drain. But you could try...

Click to collapse



How about DoogeeX6  Pro? any one tried?


----------



## MnMchill (May 12, 2016)

jan177 said:


> How about DoogeeX6  Pro? any one tried?

Click to collapse



That could work but I didn't tried as I expect Homtom to solve this bug because they promised to do so in short time if someone sends them video of a bug. They just can't sell the phones with bugs and not to do anything about that, no matter how cheap they are.


----------



## MnMchill (May 13, 2016)

Here I recorded video about LED wakelocks bug. It's not perfect but I think Homtom can understand what is the problem.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0RSnAOcxbk


----------



## madprofessorus (May 13, 2016)

Paul.Stone said:


> I think it is software problem not hardware.
> Try flash it before you send it back.

Click to collapse



I flashed it again, then updated it via ota,it worked for a while, then stopped again, probably it has to do with the software, I will wait for a future update


Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cau96176 (May 13, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Here I recorded video about LED wakelocks bug. It's not perfect but I think Homtom can understand what is the problem.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0RSnAOcxbk

Click to collapse



Cheers,

I'll add the link to my HOMTOM post too


----------



## ichijava (May 14, 2016)

I got root with kingo root apk 
HT7 Pro_V1.2.0


----------



## DBleak (May 14, 2016)

*root*

Did anyone come up with a root tool for HOMTOM HT7 PRO? The only tool that  seems to support it is KINGO ROOT and it fails on my device.


----------



## ichijava (May 14, 2016)

DBleak said:


> Did anyone come up with a root tool for HOMTOM HT7 PRO? The only tool that  seems to support it is KINGO ROOT and it fails on my device.

Click to collapse



I got root with kingo root apk 
HT7 Pro_V1.2.0


----------



## DBleak (May 14, 2016)

*rootfail*



ichijava said:


> I got root with kingo root apk
> HT7 Pro_V1.2.0

Click to collapse



It stucks on 70% and after ~15min it says "Root Failed" on my device


----------



## megthebest (May 14, 2016)

DBleak said:


> It stucks on 70% and after ~15min it says "Root Failed" on my device

Click to collapse



do it again.. but i suggest to use my TWRP and clear supersu.zip installation in recovery..
Safe, clear, no bloatware (kingroot will add suspicius things)


----------



## MnMchill (May 14, 2016)

cau96176 said:


> Cheers,
> 
> I'll add the link to my HOMTOM post too

Click to collapse



Thank you for posting it to Homtom. The more of us send this video or others videos which describe LED wakelocks bug - the sooner they will push update with fix.


----------



## cau96176 (May 14, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Thank you for posting it to Homtom. The more of us send this video or others videos which describe LED wakelocks bug - the sooner they will push update with fix.

Click to collapse



Homtom have replied on FB saying they now have people working to detect the issue


----------



## Fab919 (May 14, 2016)

DBleak said:


> It stucks on 70% and after ~15min it says "Root Failed" on my device

Click to collapse



Try KingRoot instead of KingoRoot.


----------



## akiva10 (May 14, 2016)

This is the response I got from homtom:
Hi,

Here is the Solutions to the LED notification problem: 
1.HT7pro has been detected ,which finds out that under the occasion of having 2 sim cards and 4G , there is an incoming call and the indicator flashes seven hours, with a 15% -20% of the 
electricity drain (normal standby) is normal.
2. Please kindly note that your test is inaccurate.
3. Please rest assured that we will make an option to turn off the LED notification.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## MnMchill (May 14, 2016)

akiva10 said:


> This is the response I got from homtom:
> Hi,
> 
> Here is the Solutions to the LED notification problem:
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that this guys from Homtom are RETARDED! I bet they didn't even checked anything about this bug and didn't even tried to understand what the problem is. When I saw this post from them I was pissed off so much and reacted angrily on their facebook page so please support me there. With this response they are insulting our intelligence and think that we are some stupid morons. THIS BUG MUST BE SOLVED!


----------



## ettyus (May 14, 2016)

Sorry but you have a low cost phone. Samsung ofeer me just one update for my phone in one year with no chance to a new update, Homtom update my phone 3 times in a mont... 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (May 14, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Sorry but you have a low cost phone. Samsung ofeer me just one update for my phone in one year with no chance to a new update, Homtom update my phone 3 times in a mont...
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't get it. Samsung fully tests their phones months before they are available on the market and when you buy Samsung you know it will be bugs free so there is no need for updates. This phone(ht7 pro) have enormous bug that greatly affects battery life and CPU lifespan so it have to be fixed, no matter how low is its price.


----------



## ettyus (May 14, 2016)

I know more about phones and Samsung, after one year my tab3 was just a peace o furniture because of theire intens tests......  And i payed 350 euros for tablet and 400 for samsung phone and both was usefull with tested software! This phone HT7 Pro isnt magic but for 69 Euros is a great deal, verry nice display ram and cpu are fine, enough storage space, yes battery is draining to fast building materials are not perfect but my child picture is perfect on this display, and network signal and wifi signal is perfect .... By the way, battery draining too fast is a known problem of Android 5.1, my T311 was draing battery faster than this phone under 5.1..

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

This phone have good points and bad points, mine have more good points then bad points..... 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (May 15, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I know more about phones and Samsung, after one year my tab3 was just a peace o furniture because of theire intens tests......  And i payed 350 euros for tablet and 400 for samsung phone and both was usefull with tested software! This phone HT7 Pro isnt magic but for 69 Euros is a great deal, verry nice display ram and cpu are fine, enough storage space, yes battery is draining to fast building materials are not perfect but my child picture is perfect on this display, and network signal and wifi signal is perfect .... By the way, battery draining too fast is a known problem of Android 5.1, my T311 was draing battery faster than this phone under 5.1..
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't said it's bad phone, it's very good phone for it's price and of course it have more good points then bad points. But I hate when someone is trying to make me(us) look stupid like Homtom did in their last response: 
" 1. LED notification problem in HT7pro has been detected ,which finds out that under the occasion of having 2 sim cards and 4G , there is an incoming call and the indicator flashes seven hours, with a 15%  -20% of the electricity drain (normal standby) is normal. 
 2. Please kindly note that your test is inaccurate."
If they said that they can't fix this bug it would be OK, still a good phone for its price but they promised to solve it if someone makes video about bug, which I did, and then they insulted me with their reply. 
To answer to their reply: 
1. No, I don't have two sim cards and I manualy selected 2G(EDGE) no 4G. LED indicator don't have to flash 7 hours like they said, it's enough to flash one second and phone is always awake when screen is off and at it's highest set frequency which is 988MHz always running while screen is off.
2. This one is what pissed me off the most. What they want to tell me with this sentence, that I faked this video test? Everyone here knows that this is how phone acts when LED indicator is activated for just one second. You don't have to have some playstore apps to notice that, like I showed them in video with CPU Spy, they can see that in battery stats that phone is always awake after LED indicator flashes just once. They are insulting me with this statement and calling me liar which they are.

If they just said that they can't fix this bug it would be fine, still a good phone for its price. But to promise to solve it if someone makes video of it and then insult our intelligence with their stupid reply is just retarded.


----------



## ettyus (May 15, 2016)

My messege was not for you..... 

And to continue my previous post, Samsung know about charging problem on T311 but do  nothing to solve this problem, problem solved with custom rom.....yes this is the diffrence between this retarded chinese and super smart coreans...... 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (May 15, 2016)

manufacturers  often do not correct anything because there will be another model. Personally I will buy HT 17 soon. 

is there a way to use battery apk from another phone to correct it instead of fighting each other?


----------



## MnMchill (May 15, 2016)

jan177 said:


> manufacturers  often do not correct anything because there will be another model. Personally I will buy HT 17 soon.
> 
> is there a way to use battery apk from another phone to correct it instead of fighting each other?

Click to collapse



I'm also interested in that question because it looks like Homtom is not going to solve this bug. How can we do that, is here any developer that could help us?


----------



## jan177 (May 15, 2016)

there is a solution how to disable LED
http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhjkeG0BEEqFR037cpxTVf7pgtVWfg#entry37627254

MTKnoLED.apk solves the problemof  LED or SQlite Editor
It is turned OFF
Problem seems to be solved


----------



## MnMchill (May 15, 2016)

jan177 said:


> there is a solution how to disable LED
> http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhjkeG0BEEqFR037cpxTVf7pgtVWfg#entry37627254
> 
> MTKnoLED.apk solves the problemof  LED or SQlite Editor
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. Problem isn't completely solved because now LED is permanently off and I still hope that Homtom will sometime in future fix this in a way that we can use LED notification and that phone goes to deep sleep because disabling one function of the phone isn't fixing it. But at least now I can use my phone without rebooting it after LED notifications and it sleeps soundly.


----------



## jan177 (May 15, 2016)

yes I agree and I know this but at least it spares the battery . One can choose. 
Homtom has to solve it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41035810&postcount=415


----------



## Fab919 (May 16, 2016)

Could someone please post the 1.2.0 Rom?


----------



## cau96176 (May 16, 2016)

It's over here

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890&st=420#entry49475972


----------



## MnMchill (May 16, 2016)

jan177 said:


> yes I agree and I know this but at least it spares the battery . One can choose.
> Homtom has to solve it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41035810&postcount=415

Click to collapse



While googling for MTKnoLED.apk I came to forum where I found the easiest way to turn off LED light and to easely turn it back on if needed. I tested it with LED off and got some notifications which should activate led and put "always awake" state and app works(CPU goes in deep sleep).
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hikui.pulsenotificationwidget
Just install it and place widget(icon) somewhere you want. One touch on icon and bulb is off(LED off) and one touch and bulb is on(LED on). 

But as I said before disabling one function of the phone isn't fixing it. I still hope that Homtom will fix this so we can use LED notification light and keep phone in deep sleep when screen is off.


----------



## Fab919 (May 16, 2016)

cau96176 said:


> It's over here
> 
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890&st=420#entry49475972

Click to collapse



Got it. Thanks!


----------



## ettyus (May 16, 2016)

I hate that led, it is too intense during the night!


----------



## jan177 (May 16, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I hate that led, it is too intense during the night!

Click to collapse



so now you can turn it off.
BTW it should perhaps now be clear for guys from Homtom that if turnning OFF LED solves the problem tnan LED light IS THE PROBLEM


----------



## ettyus (May 16, 2016)

It is off now but i' experience somme lag problems after this momment!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (May 16, 2016)

ettyus said:


> It is off now but i' experience somme lag problems after this momment!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



perhaps because in comparison now CPU goes in deep sleep?


----------



## ettyus (May 16, 2016)

I will test!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## akiva10 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks. Turned off the led.


----------



## cau96176 (May 16, 2016)

jan177 said:


> there is a solution how to disable LED
> http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhjkeG0BEEqFR037cpxTVf7pgtVWfg#entry37627254
> 
> MTKnoLED.apk solves the problemof  LED or SQlite Editor
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.... I've never had a phone with the led notification so I won't miss is.  Posted a link to your fix over on homtom Facebook page


----------



## jan177 (May 16, 2016)

The problem is worst. If you charge the battery LED light red IS NOT  OFF which causes CPU to work FULL SPEED. Charging is draining the battery


----------



## MnMchill (May 16, 2016)

jan177 said:


> The problem is worst. If you charge the battery LED light red IS NOT  OFF which causes CPU to work FULL SPEED. Charging is draining the battery

Click to collapse



I noticed that. Also when battery is under 14% LED is still blinking and preventing CPU from deep sleep. So methods for disabling LED we found yesterday only work when phone is not charging and when battery is above 14%. So this solution is not good enough.


----------



## madprofessorus (May 16, 2016)

the kernel should be written again, I had the led off,and the phone went to deep sleep, even when I had a music app running, causing it to stop,so I enable it again

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cau96176 (May 16, 2016)

It might be helpful to know which method people used that are having further problems
lag, music stopping

....the apk or the SQL method


----------



## MnMchill (May 16, 2016)

jan177 said:


> The problem is worst. If you charge the battery LED light red IS NOT  OFF which causes CPU to work FULL SPEED. Charging is draining the battery

Click to collapse




MnMchill said:


> I noticed that. Also when battery is under 14% LED is still blinking and preventing CPU from deep sleep. So methods for disabling LED we found yesterday only work when phone is not charging and when battery is above 14%. So this solution is not good enough.

Click to collapse



To reply to myself and anyone who wants to know.
I noticed that while charging phone gets warm in area left from the camera. I thought that heat was from CPU and I was right. Now goes the bad thing: I opened Aida64 an noticed that while charging phone is often at the highest set frequency(988MHz) on all 4 cores. When awaken state was caused by LED notification light flashed(sms, missed call,...) it run at the 988MHz on just 1 core but while charging all cores are often at 988Mz and CPU could easely die from overheating while charging. So this problem is not solved at all by methods for disabling LED from yesterday.

EDIT: HOMTOM just replied me that I can return my phone and I just saw that they replied other people the same way on their FB page. I quess that it means they are not fixing this issue. We are on our own now to find the way to disable this LED completely, especially while charging.


----------



## madprofessorus (May 17, 2016)

it's ridiculous... if they just install on any ht7 pro an app which shows the CPU usage they will see that it never gets to deep sleep. and now they say send them back?? I guess that company is over for me

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jan177 (May 17, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> EDIT: HOMTOM just replied me that I can return my phone and I just saw that they replied other people the same way on their FB page. I quess that it means they are not fixing this issue. We are on our own now to find the way to disable this LED completely, especially while charging.

Click to collapse



My protection on ali has ended how can I return the phone?


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> To reply to myself and anyone who wants to know.
> I noticed that while charging phone gets warm in area left from the camera. I thought that heat was from CPU and I was right. Now goes the bad thing: I opened Aida64 an noticed that while charging phone is often at the highest set frequency(988MHz) on all 4 cores. When awaken state was caused by LED notification light flashed(sms, missed call,...) it run at the 988MHz on just 1 core but while charging all cores are often at 988Mz and CPU could easely die from overheating while charging. So this problem is not solved at all by methods for disabling LED from yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: HOMTOM just replied me that I can return my phone and I just saw that they replied other people the same way on their FB page. I quess that it means they are not fixing this issue. We are on our own now to find the way to disable this LED completely, especially while charging.

Click to collapse



I'm using somme Hibernation mannager and it keeps my cpu on 228 single corewhen i charge them with tjis apk  and no led battery life improved with 1-2 hours! I tested for cpu speed with Cpux and it shows 228 like manneger show, in Aida64 all cores are working and i think is Aida fault, temperatureof the case is normal!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (May 17, 2016)

you gotta be rooted to hibernate CPU, I will try this too

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

Stock

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (May 17, 2016)

which app have you installed?



ettyus said:


> Stock
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

I found another bug,at least at my phone,I had  a problem with hardware buttons(power and volume),they were not working all the time,just occasionally.I had contact Homtom and they told me to re flash latest firmware,I did this,it worked for a couple of days then they stopped working again.Today I found out that if I have notifications on lock screen,they work all the time...I guess those guys at Homtom need some programming lessons....


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

Hibernation manager premium from Dominik Nozka!


----------



## MnMchill (May 17, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> it's ridiculous... if they just install on any ht7 pro an app which shows the CPU usage they will see that it never gets to deep sleep. and now they say send them back?? I guess that company is over for me
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now Homtom changed their plans and told us that they will try to fix it and they said that they finally understood the problem and will work on it and they hope to find solution soon. I guess it's again a waiting game so we will see.

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




ettyus said:


> Hibernation manager premium from Dominik Nozka!

Click to collapse



I will try this later as my phone is fully charged now. I hope this works because this problem with charging is bigger then led wakelocks. And I will try Cpu spy to monitor my CPU instead Aida64. Can you just tell me does it get warm near camera while charging?


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

No, for short period of time temperature inctease around 35-40 degrees Celsius, just few minutes! Battery performance is better now with two sim cards and wirelles/LTE always on! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (May 17, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Hibernation manager premium from Dominik Nozka!

Click to collapse



ah ok I installed the free version,by mistake I thought that I should be root to use this feature 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




MnMchill said:


> Now Homtom changed their plans and told us that they will try to fix it and they said that they finally understood the problem and will work on it and they hope to find solution soon. I guess it's again a waiting game so we will see.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they better do it if they want to keep selling smartphones,competition in China is very hard,many manufacturers...

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> ah ok I installed the free version,by mistake I thought that I should be root to use this feature
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I use premium and it is fine!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

Fotaprovider drain my battery if is started!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smnblk (May 17, 2016)

Maybe it was a missunderstanding between you guys and HomTom. I pointed out that the LED itself is not the issue but the failing deep sleep mode afterwards is causing all the trouble. They replied on Facebook:

"... (in the past, us was told that) the LED light use battery. That's why we are very confused. Now we know the problem, we are working on the software. It will be fix at the next firmware. thanks"


----------



## MnMchill (May 17, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Fotaprovider drain my battery if is started!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



How this app is being able to hibernate system apps like Fota provider without root, I don't get it?


----------



## ettyus (May 17, 2016)

Usualy i keep update disable and i have no ideea if this aplication is able to kill this process, Android assistant is able to kill this process without root! Now i lost 29% of battery on 6 hours, and this is a record, led off and this app!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (May 17, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Usualy i keep update disable and i have no ideea if this aplication is able to kill this process, Android assistant is able to kill this process without root! Now i lost 29% of battery on 6 hours, and this is a record, led off and this app!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Lost 29% of battery in 6 hours screen on or off? If you lost 29% in 6 hours with screen off and this apps then I don't know what am I complaining about, even with LED on and without any hibernation apps I didn't have such a huge battery loss while screen is off.


----------



## MnMchill (May 18, 2016)

I just checked this Hibernation manager premium you were talking about and it doesn't work during charging. It does lock CPU frequency on 221MHz when screen is on during charging but when screen is off during charging it is stuck at 988MHz again. Tested by Cpu spy but I didn't have to test it with any app as I noticed it is again heating in area left from camera where CPU is. 
So basically this app is doing absolutely nothing to down CPU frequency while charging because noone will charge phone with screen on all the time.


----------



## ettyus (May 18, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Lost 29% of battery in 6 hours screen on or off? If you lost 29% in 6 hours with screen off and this apps then I don't know what am I complaining about, even with LED on and without any hibernation apps I didn't have such a huge battery loss while screen is off.

Click to collapse



No i losost 29% on normal use, browsing, mail, mp3

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------




MnMchill said:


> I just checked this Hibernation manager premium you were talking about and it doesn't work during charging. It does lock CPU frequency on 221MHz when screen is on during charging but when screen is off during charging it is stuck at 988MHz again. Tested by Cpu spy but I didn't have to test it with any app as I noticed it is again heating in area left from camera where CPU is.
> So basically this app is doing absolutely nothing to down CPU frequency while charging because noone will charge phone with screen on all the time.

Click to collapse



Mine is fine, cold on cpu area, and battery draining is close to "normal"

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (May 18, 2016)

It is warm around camera due to CPU
It is enough to touch to feel it


----------



## chavv (May 18, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> To reply to myself and anyone who wants to know.
> I noticed that while charging phone gets warm in area left from the camera. I thought that heat was from CPU and I was right. Now goes the bad thing: I opened Aida64 an noticed that while charging phone is often at the highest set frequency(988MHz) on all 4 cores. When awaken state was caused by LED notification light flashed(sms, missed call,...) it run at the 988MHz on just 1 core but while charging all cores are often at 988Mz and CPU could easely die from overheating while charging. So this problem is not solved at all by methods for disabling LED from yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: HOMTOM just replied me that I can return my phone and I just saw that they replied other people the same way on their FB page. I quess that it means they are not fixing this issue. We are on our own now to find the way to disable this LED completely, especially while charging.

Click to collapse



THis is normal for MTK chipsets.
Since 6575 their cpus always run at max when charging. At least all phones with MTK chipsets that I used for a while have this "feature"
Normally, the phone will get a bit warmy around the CPU, but thats not a problem. Charging this way (charge for 5s, discharge for 0.5-1s under load) is beneficial to li-po battery life

About led wakelock, the preferred method should be using the widget "Notification Light Widget"
With it one can disable OR enable notifications.
It was tested and confirmed we that multiple enable/disable are ok, battery drain stops the moment its OFF, at same time you can get notifications if you want to (during day, meeting, etc)

MTKNoLED has no way of enabling


----------



## jan177 (May 18, 2016)

yes it was already mentioned


MnMchill said:


> While googling for MTKnoLED.apk I came to forum where I found the easiest way to turn off LED light and to easely turn it back on if needed.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hikui.pulsenotificationwidget
> Just install it and place widget(icon) somewhere you want. One touch on icon and bulb is off(LED off) and one touch and bulb is on(LED on). .

Click to collapse



Besides some people want to turn off LED lights so it is hard to say what is better . but one can choose between solutions.
Homtom should give a patch IMHO


----------



## ettyus (May 18, 2016)

I have one day of normal operation( phone calls, mp3's, wifi and Lte always on, mails..... Etc) with hibernation ap and no led!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (May 18, 2016)

hibernation app does work, it keeps battery going longer,havent done anything for notification led,gonna wait for new firmware 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (May 18, 2016)

Use noled app for stopping led notiffications and hibernate app yo reduce cpu load! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (May 19, 2016)

I'm just wondering how much Screen On time can you get from one charge in 24 hours? For example, if I fully charged my phone in 8:00h and until next day at 8:00h my battery level is about 7% so I need to charge it again. Before charging I go to settings>battery>display and I see 6 hours, so it's 6 hours Screen On time in 24h.


----------



## megthebest (May 19, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> I'm just wondering how much Screen On time can you get from one charge in 24 hours? For example, if I fully charged my phone in 8:00h and until next day at 8:00h my battery level is about 7% so I need to charge it again. Before charging I go to settings>battery>display and I see 6 hours, so it's 6 hours Screen On time in 24h.

Click to collapse



yes.. and 6 hours of screen on time is a very good result!


----------



## chavv (May 20, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> I'm just wondering how much Screen On time can you get from one charge in 24 hours? For example, if I fully charged my phone in 8:00h and until next day at 8:00h my battery level is about 7% so I need to charge it again. Before charging I go to settings>battery>display and I see 6 hours, so it's 6 hours Screen On time in 24h.

Click to collapse



While at 7% battery, check Battery voltage (many programs show this)
I found this  "rule of the dumb" for LiPo batteries


> 100.00% 4.2
> 90 4.13
> 80 4.06
> 70 3.99
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bigboss-over (May 21, 2016)

*homtom ht10 waiting you*

homtom always comes with a fairly good specs as well as low price. i know they are ready to release the ht 10 and ht x recently. so if the price is ok, i will suggest you to buy these  2 phones on the basic of you love the homtom brand. just for reference


----------



## jan177 (May 21, 2016)

bigboss-over said:


> homtom always comes with a fairly good specs as well as low price. i know they are ready to release the ht 10 and ht x recently. so if the price is ok, i will suggest you to buy these  2 phones on the basic of you love the homtom brand. just for reference

Click to collapse



If Homtom wants to sell then they have to fix problems with existing products and not expect that customers buy constantly new products. besides 250USD for HT10 is way off from 90 USD for HT 7 PRO


----------



## machak10 (May 21, 2016)

Hi guys,sorry for hijacking a thread....i have HT3 Pro and same problems as you all here..i guess Ht7 Pro and HT3 Pro share same hardware specs (besides 5,5 and 5,0 screen)?Anyone know maybe any HT3 Pro roms in development?


----------



## MnMchill (May 22, 2016)

machak10 said:


> Hi guys,sorry for hijacking a thread....i have HT3 Pro and same problems as you all here..i guess Ht7 Pro and HT3 Pro share same hardware specs (besides 5,5 and 5,0 screen)?Anyone know maybe any HT3 Pro roms in development?

Click to collapse



If they fix HT7 Pro bugs like they promised to do in next firmware that would automatically mean that they have fix for HT3 Pro as it's same board, cpu and gpu(like you said). So all you can is wait for next firmware.


----------



## qus1 (May 22, 2016)

machak10 said:


> Hi guys,sorry for hijacking a thread....i have HT3 Pro and same problems as you all here..i guess Ht7 Pro and HT3 Pro share same hardware specs (besides 5,5 and 5,0 screen)?Anyone know maybe any HT3 Pro roms in development?

Click to collapse



 ht3 pro and ht7 pro is very similar, for porting you need change only kernel on boot.img, roms for twrp ht3 pro  here , for ht7 pro here


----------



## machak10 (May 22, 2016)

qus1 said:


> ht3 pro and ht7 pro is very similar, for porting you need change only kernel on boot.img, roms for twrp ht3 pro  here , for ht7 pro here

Click to collapse



Thanks for help,i already found that topic @4pda forum,but i see there is only 1 custom ROM available..KMDROID V1.0.6pro.Unfortunately i haven't seen any user feedback on that so i'm a bit carefull about that ROM.
I hope someone will open thread dedicated to HT3 Pro soon since i have feeling it will be quite popular model.


----------



## qus1 (May 22, 2016)

machak10 said:


> Thanks for help,i already found that topic @4pda forum,but i see there is only 1 custom ROM available..KMDROID V1.0.6pro.Unfortunately i haven't seen any user feedback on that so i'm a bit carefull about that ROM.
> I hope someone will open thread dedicated to HT3 Pro soon since i have feeling it will be quite popular model.

Click to collapse



you can find more roms on post #48 (4pda)


----------



## machak10 (May 22, 2016)

qus1 said:


> you can find more roms on post #48 (4pda)

Click to collapse



I saw you posted it,have you tested it?That's port from HT7 Pro,right?Instalation with TWRP recovery?


----------



## omlet (May 22, 2016)

Hi, 
I've got my Ht7 pro and network doesn't work at all... Imei is good on both Sims but I've got unknown network on both, I can enter the pin but nothing after that...


----------



## qus1 (May 22, 2016)

machak10 said:


> I saw you posted it,have you tested it?That's port from HT7 Pro,right?Instalation with TWRP recovery?

Click to collapse



1-stock 2-port from ht7 pro
tested, right, yes.


----------



## machak10 (May 22, 2016)

qus1 said:


> 1-stock 2-port from ht7 pro
> tested, right, yes.

Click to collapse



I'm stuck on downloading TWRP or CWM recovery there..both file are unavailable for download....can you share them maybe?tried to register there on forum but ..it's pretty hard if your native language isn't russian.


----------



## qus1 (May 22, 2016)

machak10 said:


> I'm stuck on downloading TWRP or CWM recovery there..both file are unavailable for download....can you shere them maybe?tried to register there on forum but ..it's pretty hard if your native language isn't russian.

Click to collapse


twrp3.0.2  ht3 pro version jemmini


----------



## bigboss-over (May 23, 2016)

jan177 said:


> If Homtom wants to sell then they have to fix problems with existing products and not expect that customers buy constantly new products. besides 250USD for HT10 is way off from 90 USD for HT 7 PRO

Click to collapse



yeah, but many people will buy when they first know the brand, so the company will get the sale also. and their new products use the newest specs, if people love the new thing they will like to get it. but the new product has higher price than their old products. don't know how many they will sell.


----------



## hmgp (May 24, 2016)

*Android 6*

What I really think it's needed is the Android 6.0 update.
That would be awesome!

Anyone knows if we can put a ROM with Android 6 on this phone?


----------



## madprofessorus (May 24, 2016)

If they don't fix the current bugs, marshmallow would be non sense, cause it needs a stable Rom to run satisfactory 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hmgp (May 24, 2016)

To me the only bug I have is the "led lock" bug.
Since Android 6 is much better in the battery life "campus" I think this bug would disappear and we would benefit from the other improvements of Android 6.


----------



## ettyus (May 24, 2016)

Android 5.1 have big problems with battery life!  On this phone problem is on battery apk, if you remouve the battery and put it back battery life will increase and procentage will change, for exaple from 58% will increase around 68-72%!

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (May 24, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Android 5.1 have big problems with battery life!  On this phone problem is on battery apk, if you remouve the battery and put it back battery life will increase and procentage will change, for exaple from 58% will increase around 68-72%!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It is not surprising because it is just a jump in reading.


----------



## MnMchill (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone know how to put tempered glass on this phone without air bubbles? I already f*cked up one and had to remove it because of bubbles so I don't wanna f*ck up another one I just bought.


----------



## jan177 (May 24, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Does anyone know how to put tempered glass on this phone without air bubbles? I already f*cked up one and had to remove it because of bubbles so I don't wanna f*ck up another one I just bought.

Click to collapse



There are different quality screens it helps to choose a good screen. Then you have to clean i t properly. I do no use cleaning tissues. Water with teaspoon of vinegar and wipe it with clothe for glass. fix the screen with tape on the bottom to secure proper placement. remove the protector from the screen. gently drop it and use credit card (gold the best.. joking) to push the air to the sides.


----------



## hmgp (May 25, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Android 5.1 have big problems with battery life!  On this phone problem is on battery apk, if you remouve the battery and put it back battery life will increase and procentage will change, for exaple from 58% will increase around 68-72%!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Exactly my point. If you go to Android 6, it will be other system apk, for example battery.apk 

And all the other improvements Android 6 brings, even at memory level (less of a hog).

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------




MnMchill said:


> Does anyone know how to put tempered glass on this phone without air bubbles? I already f*cked up one and had to remove it because of bubbles so I don't wanna f*ck up another one I just bought.

Click to collapse



I saw a technique done once and it's what I use.
It's easier with protective plastic, but I managed to do it on protective glass too.
I will try to explain in words but it's not easy.
Goes like this:

1 - Clean the screen like it was already written. A very good clean, take your time with it.
2 - Put the phone horizontally, I mean, the top/bottom of the phone are on your right/left
3 - First do a try out, still with the protective cover of the glass, put the glass the direction it's supposed to over the phone. Bend it gently, push top and bottom so that it forms a bump in the middle.
4 - Then, put the bump in the middle of the phone, and gently, but firmly and continuously let it go from center to the sides of the phone. Like this the air is always expelled outwards and doesn't form any bubble. 
5 - Repeat until you are confident of the procedure
6 - If the holes where correct and you feel confident, remove the protective cover and do the "real deal"  do steps 3 and 4 without the protection.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## qus1 (May 25, 2016)

alpha versions
flyme-os-5-6-5-24 ht7 pro
flyme-os-5-6-5-24 ht3 pro


----------



## ettyus (May 25, 2016)

qus1 said:


> alpha versions
> flyme-os-5-6-5-24 ht7 pro
> flyme-os-5-6-5-24 ht3 pro

Click to collapse



Give as more details!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## qus1 (May 25, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Give as more details!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



porting from meizu m2 mini, last beta 5-6-5-24
videorecord on camera doesnt work on default app, but if u use different app, for example snap camera then videorecord is working.
wake gestures doesnt work(kernel level, cant fix)
report about bugs more...


----------



## ettyus (May 25, 2016)

If is your Work,  please start a New topic a about! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## basil3ros (May 26, 2016)

Hello friends
there is a difference between homtom ht 7 pro vs. Doogee x6pro?
It seems to be the same company
I found this recently


----------



## machak10 (May 26, 2016)

basil3ros said:


> Hello friends
> there is a difference between homtom ht 7 pro vs. Doogee x6pro?
> It seems to be the same company
> I found this recently

Click to collapse



No they are not the same company.


----------



## megthebest (May 26, 2016)

machak10 said:


> No they are not the same company.

Click to collapse



it's not completely correct..
in fact HomTom was born as Doogee spin-off .. but this year they will be separate brands in the commercial point of view..
Is clear that many devices are very similar.. so X6 pro is very similar to Ht7 Pro and X5 pro very similar to HT3 pro


----------



## machak10 (May 26, 2016)

megthebest said:


> it's not completely correct..
> in fact HomTom was born as Doogee spin-off .. but this year they will be separate brands in the commercial point of view..
> Is clear that many devices are very similar.. so X6 pro is very similar to Ht7 Pro and X5 pro very similar to HT3 pro

Click to collapse



1.The fact that few products from two different companies have almost the same specs doesn't prove anything...
2.Check the screenshot i took from their Facebook support page..


----------



## jan177 (May 26, 2016)

Thread is about HT 7 Pro. HomTom
I am going to ordered HT 17


----------



## machak10 (May 27, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Thread is about HT 7 Pro. HomTom
> I am going to ordered HT 17

Click to collapse



Good for you,but i would wait before buying.Homtom is one of worst China companies with almost no customer support.There is a huge amount of people who is complaining about battery life on HT3/HT7 products.I doubt there will be significant improvement with new models.


----------



## jan177 (May 27, 2016)

I am one of the people trying to solve the problems with battery life in both HT7 & HT7 Pro *so I know the problems. 
No reason to attack me. Just do not buy it if you know how bad a firm is.
*Using Notification Light Widget and Disable Service solved the problem at the cost of not having lights notifications. I had to root both Ht7 and HT7 Pro to remove malware.
But at the end Homtom phones are value for money as far as spec and design is concerned.
And are performing quite well after adjusting.

I do not like the idea that me and some other members of the forum are free support for Homtom and I would expect Homtom to improve their firmware themselves. 
since it is a 60-90 USD phone people are buying it anyway but with some effort it can be better


----------



## ettyus (May 27, 2016)

I Think all of as are respecting your Work! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sharlock-den (May 27, 2016)

*big battery*



machak10 said:


> Good for you,but i would wait before buying.Homtom is one of worst China companies with almost no customer support.There is a huge amount of people who is complaining about battery life on HT3/HT7 products.I doubt there will be significant improvement with new models.

Click to collapse



hi, 

regarding big battery life devices, I think OUKITEL will be your best choice, and they updated the k4000 with max interface, which is the customized elderly-friendly interface, looking forward...


----------



## basil3ros (May 27, 2016)

basil3ros said:


> Hello friends
> there is a difference between homtom ht 7 pro vs. Doogee x6pro?
> It seems to be the same company
> I found this recently
> ...

Click to collapse



Doogee x6pro passed to Android 6.0
This port can not rum and homtom h7pro?
I think this would be possible this year because phones are identical


----------



## jan177 (May 27, 2016)

HT7 pro will be probably on Android 6 . Homtom has to solve the problem.
For now battery problem is solved by apk mentioned above.
I will try HT17 and inform about findings


----------



## filipesbp (May 27, 2016)

jan177 said:


> I am one of the people trying to solve the problems with battery life in both HT7 & HT7 Pro *so I know the problems.
> No reason to attack me. Just do not buy it if you know how bad a firm is.
> *Using Notification Light Widget and Disable Service solved the problem at the cost of not having lights notifications. I had to root both to remove malware.
> But at the end Homtom phones are value for money as far as spec and design is concerned.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to be sure, to "solve" the battery problem i need to install this two:
Notification Light Widget: Disable all? "System" or only the "Notification"?
Disable Service: What is it do disable?
Is it necessary to ROOT the phone?


----------



## machak10 (May 27, 2016)

jan177 said:


> I am one of the people trying to solve the problems with battery life in both HT7 & HT7 Pro so I know the problems.
> No reason to attack me. Just do not buy it if you know how bad a firm is.

Click to collapse



Good for you again,i am also the *one who is trying to help people on HT3 Pro* case....i think you might want to read my previous  post again and then *show me where have i atacked you in any sense*?Just try to read with understanding,it might help you.No need to be offended.If you think that's ok to use third party software to keep your phone running as it should at first place,i simply do not share that opinion.



> I do not like the idea that me and some other members of the forum are free support for Homtom and expect Homtom to improve their firmware themselves.
> since it is a 60-90 USD phone people are buying it anyway but with some effort it can be better

Click to collapse



If you don't like idea to help people why bothering posting anything then?There will always be someone here who need help.It is nice to help if you can,nobody should expect anything from *free*help they get.
Btw. on my first post on this thread i apologized for jumping in HT7/Pro thread coz there were no HT3/Pro thread.


----------



## jan177 (May 27, 2016)

no need to be passive aggressive mate.
Learn to read might help more you than me
Quote from mine post
"I  do not like the idea that me and some other members of the forum are free obvious support for Homtom and I expect Homtom to improve their firmware themselves. " 
Obviously I and many others give help. 
And obviously forum is not to be treated by HOMTOM, if you do not see it, as free support instead of Homtom  so they can make mistakes.
And obviously HomTom should *release tested firmware* and fix the problems when informed.
There is no contradiction in my thinking




filipesbp said:


> Just to be sure, to "solve" the battery problem i need to install this two:
> Notification Light Widget: Disable all? "System" or only the "Notification"?
> Disable Service: What is it do disable?
> Is it necessary to ROOT the phone?

Click to collapse



Use the widget it turns off led notification

Disable Service:
There are many services depending on installed apk that can  spare the battery
Very important is disable in settings wifi, advanced wifi turned on when in sleep

Widget does not need rooting, disable service  uses supersu

Rooting enables removing  malware and bloatware


----------



## carlshark (May 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried flashing 1.2.0 from Needrom? Link
I wanted to try this myself but I lent my HT7 Pro to a friend.


----------



## jan177 (May 28, 2016)

I think there should be no problem with flashing 1.20 from there. It is stock.
I stayed on 1.08 after cleaning malware and Led Notification problem solution.
Homtom should address the problems in new ROM. So in a way why bother


----------



## omlet (May 28, 2016)

Hi, I tried all the rom, have two differents Sim no network at all...
https://i.imgur.com/cqqbTuq.png
https://i.imgur.com/W77olY6.png

any ideas?


----------



## jan177 (May 28, 2016)

Sim cards properly inserted?
Something changed? 
ever worked?


----------



## omlet (May 28, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Sim cards properly inserted?
> Something changed?
> ever worked?

Click to collapse



Yes Sim card inserted pin entered 
No network since the first start...


----------



## jan177 (May 28, 2016)

omlet said:


> Yes Sim card inserted pin entered
> No network since the first start...

Click to collapse



What country are you from? Which ROM do you have now?
It seems that there is no signal or phone damaged


----------



## omlet (May 28, 2016)

jan177 said:


> What country are you from? Which ROM do you have now?
> It seems that there is no signal or phone damaged

Click to collapse



I tried all now I'm on .20
I'm from Belgium


----------



## jan177 (May 28, 2016)

omlet said:


> I tried all now I'm on .20
> I'm from Belgium

Click to collapse



 if you had no signal before you started to flash or modify ROM than phone can be  damaged. No ROM will change that.

You can try to restore IMEI for instance in MTK Tool.
Perhaps problem with invalid damaged IMEI is the problem
MTK Tool
MTK Settngs
connectivity
CDS information
Radio information


----------



## omlet (May 28, 2016)

jan177 said:


> if you had no signal before you started to flash or modify ROM than phone can be  damaged. No ROM will change that.
> 
> You can try to restore IMEI for instance in MTK Tool.
> Perhaps problem with invalid damaged IMEI is the problem
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's my SIM1 radio information:


----------



## jan177 (May 28, 2016)

Type to the textbox 'AT+EGMR=1,7,"(Your IMEI)" 
And reboot
Take the IMEI from your Box you received
perhaps this helps


----------



## omlet (May 28, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Type to the textbox 'AT+EGMR=1,7,"(Your IMEI)"
> And reboot
> Take the IMEI from your Box you received
> perhaps this helps

Click to collapse



already tried


----------



## filipesbp (May 29, 2016)

What is the recommended method for rooting the last version (V1.2.0)? 

I have tried the KingoRoot (Android and Windows) and rootKHP and none have worked..


----------



## Jstame (May 29, 2016)

filipesbp said:


> What is the recommended method for rooting the last version (V1.2.0)?
> 
> I have tried the KingoRoot (Android and Windows) and rootKHP and none have worked..

Click to collapse



Refer to the Original Post of this thread. Everything you need to root is located there.


----------



## megthebest (May 29, 2016)

Possible banned IMEI's?  Try to reuse your old device imei's,  so write old imei's from unused/broken phone you have at home and try again with sim signal.. 

Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## jan177 (May 29, 2016)

filipesbp said:


> What is the recommended method for rooting the last version (V1.2.0)?
> 
> I have tried the KingoRoot (Android and Windows) and rootKHP and none have worked..

Click to collapse



The simplest is TWRP mentioned in first post


----------



## morozilkin (May 29, 2016)

How is GPS reception on this phone? I'm looking for a sub-100 USD phone to use as stationary Waze navigator in car. HT7 non-pro version with MTK6580A has awful reception and accuracy


----------



## jan177 (May 29, 2016)

Perhaps it is a question of Waze. 
I used on HT 7 Google maps and Here Maps and compared with Samsung Note 3. no difference with accuracy and speed


----------



## Carkov (May 29, 2016)

Hi there.
Been following the tread for a while.
I also have an Ht7 Pro and all the issues stated by all users.
Learned a lot by reading the tread, and made some changes on my phone:
- root with KingoRoot
- disabled/uninstalled bloatware
- disabled led notification with mtknoled
- applied greenify even to some "system" apps
- applied Lspeed with recomended settings
- disabled stock launcher and changed it with Nova
- disabled wifi "always on"
- enabled only 3G network (for me it is enough)

I got excellent battery life, good performance, excellent deepsleep and very few wakelocks. 
As an example in 12h i managed to get 0,5%/hour battery usage. 8 hours of sleep and four hours of low usage.
I think it is not bad 
Sorry for bad english.


----------



## marx232 (May 29, 2016)

Problem is still remaind in phone charging and full frequency cpu


----------



## basil3ros (May 30, 2016)

I think we should ask him to solve the problem homtom
or make updates to 6.0
to be as many as to be taken into account


----------



## madprofessorus (May 30, 2016)

Personally I don't want to make changes to the phone, homtom should fix this problem, OK it's a cheap phone but these days you can find many cheap chinese phones, if we can pressure them somehow to fix the Rom it will be the better we can do

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva10 (May 30, 2016)

Sombody said it isn't a bug and all mediatek processors act like this for better charging.


----------



## morozilkin (May 30, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Perhaps it is a question of Waze.
> I used on HT 7 Google maps and Here Maps and compared with Samsung Note 3. no difference with accuracy and speed

Click to collapse



I don't think it's a question for Waze in this case. I've tested some phones and tablets before HT7. For example, COLORFLY G708 had the best reception compared to all, it did even work inside building. UMI Hammer had reception as bad as HT7, on the other hand Hammer S had very nice reception (which has same chip as HT7 pro). That's why i was asking. I would buy Hammer S, however they are not available anywhere


----------



## MOZES (May 30, 2016)

there is a custom rom that doesn't have the malwares + fix for the LED wakelocks bug, and some other good tweaks?

thank you


----------



## jan177 (May 30, 2016)

https://yadi.sk/d/yCIVQJP4rWnZ5


----------



## madprofessorus (May 31, 2016)

jan177 said:


> https://yadi.sk/d/yCIVQJP4rWnZ5

Click to collapse



What was the main difference between 1.1.7 and 1.2.0?  I mean, if I downgrade to 1.1.7 what am I losing? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jan177 (May 31, 2016)

I have stayed on 1.08
The major problems are unsolved so I saw no reason for upgrade


----------



## Fab919 (May 31, 2016)

The difference of 1.2.0 from 1.1.7 is some minor bug fix. While 1.1.7 from previous versions is the HotKnot functionality.

Btw, I'm using 1.1.7.


----------



## Roph (May 31, 2016)

jan177 said:


> I have stayed on 1.08

Click to collapse



1.0.8 has much worse touch latency. It was greatly improved by 1.1.3. I can easily tap-type very fast on mine running 1.2.0. 1.2.0 (or 1.1.7?) also improved video recording quality, it no longer looks like up-scaled 480p.

I went from 1.0.8 to 1.1.3 to 1.2.0.

The chipset supports 1080p30 recording and the camera sensor is more than capable, maybe we'll see that eventually.


----------



## madprofessorus (May 31, 2016)

If 1.1.7 don't have this issue with the big battery drain I am thinking of downgrade until homtom fix this problem. 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (May 31, 2016)

On 1.2.0 battery life is decent enough for a Day! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (May 31, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Ok 1.2.0 bateri lire îs decent,  enough for a Day!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It depends on the use of course, with heavy use can't reach beyond  two hours 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MOZES (May 31, 2016)

jan177 said:


> https://yadi.sk/d/yCIVQJP4rWnZ5

Click to collapse



please provide more info


----------



## ettyus (May 31, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> It depends on the use of course, with heavy use can't reach beyond  two hours
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Normal use, few phone calls, 20-30sms, mail reading, few stupid messeges on here (keybord settings), web browsing, facebook and arround 2 hours of black metall  !


----------



## jan177 (May 31, 2016)

MOZES said:


> please provide more info

Click to collapse


http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhjqIthneIEjXl1-FtacXCaKMmbB8w#entry49402648



madprofessorus said:


> It depends on the use of course, with heavy use can't reach beyond  two hours

Click to collapse



I have a feeling 1.08 is better for battery


----------



## madprofessorus (May 31, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Normal use, few phone calls, 20-30sms, mail reading, few stupid messeges on here (keybord settings), web browsing, facebook and arround 2 hours of black metall  !

Click to collapse



nah man...never got so far by now


----------



## ettyus (Jun 1, 2016)

Try to restart the phone each Day and you will be surprised! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 1, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Try to restart the phone each Day and you will be surprised!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I installed 1.1.7 now, and see how it goes 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm on 1.2.0

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have 35 h with whatsapp, occasional internet .. search and Tinder few GSM calls on 1.08
System optimized wif turned off

I ordered HT17 to compare


----------



## hmgp (Jun 1, 2016)

What we really need is Android 6.0. That would be the real deal, the key changer and to be honest the reason I bought the phone, they told they would upgrade to  Android 6.0...


----------



## luks333 (Jun 2, 2016)

Guys, can you please someone of you confirm whether Encrypt Phone option is available on the stock ROM? (Settings->Security->Encrypt Phone)?

I would like to make sure it is, before buying.
Thanks.


----------



## hmgp (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello. I'm on 1.2.0 and yes, the encryption option is there.

I think it's there on any version.


----------



## luks333 (Jun 3, 2016)

To get rid of the malware/adware is root needed? Thanks.


----------



## megthebest (Jun 3, 2016)

luks333 said:


> To get rid of the malware/adware is root needed? Thanks.

Click to collapse



1.20 seems to be malware free,  by the way,  you need root to remove any malware if present

Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## luks333 (Jun 3, 2016)

Grazie!


----------



## lipippo (Jun 3, 2016)

I (wrongly) asked this on the HT7 (non pro) thread:
I know that what I'm asking is probably impossible (at least according to google) but is there a way to enable 3g/4g bands for use in the USA (i.e. bands 2, 4 and 12)? 
I would also be happy with 3g only functionality (for the t-mobile offer).


----------



## jan177 (Jun 3, 2016)

Well it does not matter
Check T-mobile USA for frequencies and check if the phone operates in those bands
try to check those yourself
fe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-Mobile_US


----------



## luks333 (Jun 3, 2016)

@lipippo You can easily check everything here:

http://willmyphonework.net/


----------



## ettyus (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a problem,  i stop update apk each use (disable) but when i whant to recheck for update i find update apk enabled..... Whant îs wrong or i do wrong? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

Sorry but i need to disable autocolant,  "i disable update apk after each use" 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (Jun 3, 2016)

Use Titanium Backup and freeze update apk. it will not bother you any more


----------



## lipippo (Jun 4, 2016)

jan177 said:


> Well it does not matter
> Check T-mobile USA for frequencies and check if the phone operates in those bands
> try to check those yourself
> fe
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-Mobile_US

Click to collapse





luks333 said:


> @lipippo You can easily check everything here:
> 
> http://willmyphonework.net/

Click to collapse



Yes, I already checked and it does not work (2g only), that's why I was asking if is there a method to enable more/other bands


----------



## Fab919 (Jun 4, 2016)

Try to dial *#*#3646633#*#* to enter engineer mode and then click BandMode to see if it helps. On my HT7 pro bands 2, 4, 12 are greyed out (unable to turn on), that means this phone does not support those bands.


----------



## lipippo (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes, thank you, but I think the chip actually supports those bands, it's just a matter of software. Of course if there's no alternative baseband to unlock those bands the issue is moot, that's why in the first message I said it was probably impossible: I searched google before asking, but sometimes you don't get a correct answer even from google


----------



## luks333 (Jun 5, 2016)

Another question before pulling the trigger on this: can someone confirm it gets charged with any USB cable? I've read that its USB plug is a bit longer, I want to make sure it gets charged with any plug. Thanks.


----------



## akiva10 (Jun 5, 2016)

The usb plug is a bit deep so part of the usb cables are too short.


----------



## akiva10 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Bluetooth problem*

Anyone else experiencing Bluetooth headset lag. When I see streaming video I get about half a second lag of audio. What can be done about it?

Edit:
This was probably a bad internet connection issue - today everything is OK.


----------



## lipippo (Jun 6, 2016)

luks333 said:


> Another question before pulling the trigger on this: can someone confirm it gets charged with any USB cable? I've read that its USB plug is a bit longer, I want to make sure it gets charged with any plug. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I bought some cables from amazon and I have no problem charging the phone with them. I also have a charger from an old nokia phone with a shorter connector (just a tiny bit shorter). It charges the phone just fine but it comes out (hence stops charging) if you look at it funny.


----------



## jan177 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have not encountered any problems with usb charging cables. No all of them are data cables.


----------



## biker_955 (Jun 7, 2016)

jan177 said:


> I have not encountered any problems with usb charging cables. No all of them are data cables.

Click to collapse



I bought a right angled cable from Aliexpress, it had a short plug on it, result was it wouldn't charge the phone when inserted.
What I did was remove a few mm from the plastic so the plug part was longer, no problems now. Don't remove too much 1-2mm is enough (1/16" of an inch)


----------



## jan177 (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought a straight cable from ali and I did not have to do anything. It charges without problems


----------



## biker_955 (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought a paracord covered straight one and it was fine, also bought one from the poundshop and it was fine, if you check the usb spec it says 5mm but these need 7mm. If you are buying a cable have a look at it, the longer the silver part the better.
If you look at the base of the phone you can see the charge socket is recessed by a couple of mm, this means that cables that charge others either fall out or fail to charge these phones.


----------



## basil3ros (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello
I root my phone I made using TWRP
I installed applications "purify" and "no frills Cpu"
Now battery keeps me much more
night, sleep is not download more than 2%
after 24 hours of use we have 53% battery
I think it is ok


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have ordered this phone. I am in US. i have looked at and downloaded tools in post 1. i downloaded the last twrp from megthebest. in that rar. there are two scatter files. one labeled twrp, one labeled with chipset. also two images there on one labeled recovery and one labeled twrp. am i correct to assume that to flash twrp i would use scatter labeled twrp and image labeled twrp.  ??

next question is off topic. but i have for a little while the figo atrium phone. has same exact hardware specs as this phone. how hard is it to make a twrp for that phone and where can i find guide, or can i use one of these ? for this phone.  specs are here: http://http://figoglobal.com/product.php#atrium
i could find nothing in terms of recovery images for this. i could not even find stock firmware. thanks for any help, and thanks so much for making a twrp for this phone to root and have backup.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 10, 2016)

basil3ros said:


> Hello
> I root my phone I made using TWRP
> I installed applications "purify" and "no frills Cpu"
> Now battery keeps me much more
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't root my phone, I am using purify though, it sure helps in battery consumption and faster charge 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## biker_955 (Jun 10, 2016)

glenb77 said:


> I have ordered this phone. I am in US. i have looked at and downloaded tools in post 1. i downloaded the last twrp from megthebest. in that rar. there are two scatter files. one labeled twrp, one labeled with chipset. also two images there on one labeled recovery and one labeled twrp. am i correct to assume that to flash twrp i would use scatter labeled twrp and image labeled twrp.  ??
> .

Click to collapse



Just use the twrp scatter file, it will auto load the correct image.


----------



## jan177 (Jun 10, 2016)

glenb77 said:


> next question is off topic. but i have for a little while the figo atrium phone. has same exact hardware specs as this phone. .

Click to collapse



Use TWRP scatter. 

as far as the off topic do not use  HT7 7 Pro ROM. You can root it with Kingroot probably


----------



## stephendt0 (Jun 11, 2016)

biker_955 said:


> I bought a paracord covered straight one and it was fine, also bought one from the poundshop and it was fine, if you check the usb spec it says 5mm but these need 7mm. If you are buying a cable have a look at it, the longer the silver part the better.
> If you look at the base of the phone you can see the charge socket is recessed by a couple of mm, this means that cables that charge others either fall out or fail to charge these phones.

Click to collapse



This is like the HT7 non-pro... bad design! Is the 3.5mm headphone jack the same? I do not have this phone but I am considering it for the price.


----------



## jan177 (Jun 11, 2016)

3.5 mm audio jack in HT 7 is fixed. It does not need an adapter.
HT7 Pro did not have any issues with 3.5mm audio jack.
If you are going to buy HT7 there will be soon some new phones with better performance


----------



## basil3ros (Jun 12, 2016)

I tested a new application.
I am very pleased with it.
even his job.
you can try it, especially those who have problems with battery drain in sleep mode
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cpuhibernation&hl=en
#1 Battery Saving technique!
Just enable the CPU Hibernation Lock, then we will take care the rest.
How it works?

When the screen is OFF, it automatically locks CPU processor to lowest possible frequency. This ensures huge battery savings.

CPU "The brain of android" constantly computes many demanding tasks.
For Example: Updating widgets, updating apps, checking for software updates, etc. This computing power drains a lot of battery & is used when you do not need it. That's why CPU frequency need to be lowered when the screen is OFF.


----------



## zottya (Jun 14, 2016)

appeared on HT 7 pro version 1.2.3 OTA , optimize and small bug fixe


----------



## jan177 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes it seems that in 1.2.3  OTA in display they added Notify Lights control. Still Android 5.1


----------



## zottya (Jun 14, 2016)

I disabled notification led with MTKnoLED application.How can i enabled?I tried with Notification Light app, but no enabling.


----------



## jan177 (Jun 14, 2016)

you can enable with Notification Light widget. 
You have to restart to enable settings


----------



## ettyus (Jun 14, 2016)

my phone is dead after i forgot it is rooted and i tried to instal 1.2.3 update, it shows just HOMTOM name on the screen and nothing happened! Now i try to install 1.17 rom (this is the only one i have) but just the red line apperas on sp flash tool and ...... There is any solution to restore my phone?


----------



## jan177 (Jun 14, 2016)

If you wanted FOTA than you had to flash stock recovery.
can you enter recovery? PC sees the phone?


----------



## ettyus (Jun 14, 2016)

I solved the problem, there was a driver on my PC(Device manager) who need to be updated, i update that drive during the update process and it start working...... and now it optimeze my apk`s for a superior version...... !

Thank you!


----------



## jan177 (Jun 14, 2016)

so after applying FOTA to a rooted HT & PRO you could just flash ROM... it is good to know for many.
Are there any changes in 1.203 ROM?


----------



## ettyus (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes IT is Working,  it just unrooted(kingroot), with și flash tooltip i uncheck format user data and all my data,  apk's reamintesc,  just kingroot Was gene!  I dont se difrent Things,  just led disable

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (Jun 15, 2016)

I used 1.08 wit Notification Lights widget and it was ok.
Now the screen is a bit slow in response


----------



## basil3ros (Jun 15, 2016)

You can install TWRP 3.0.2.-1 and after I did the update to ver.1.2.3.
I also installed and superuser smoothly ...
Now I can say I'm satisfied with my phone
We can receive and update to Android 6.0
I always send messages to the meaning that Homtom


----------



## jan177 (Jun 15, 2016)

I do not know to who is that advice..
I described in the first post how to root. 
I tried 1.2.3 , 1..1.7 1..1.2 and 1.08 with which I had received the phone 
1.08 wit NLW is enough for me
After flashing 1.2.3 default setting for LED Notification is ON.
I had to turn OFF otherwise CPU is running full speed.
So they addressed the problem by giving an option to turn OFF without exterior apk


----------



## MnMchill (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't see that 1.2.3 done anything good or bad for battery life or system optimization. Only difference I noticed is option to disable led notifications but we already could do this with apks we found. So why they pushed this update when it doesn't change anything? :S


----------



## ettyus (Jun 15, 2016)

Because a lot of ppl ask about this change! 

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (Jun 15, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Because a lot of ppl ask about this change!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Which change, cpu runs at highest frequency when led is enabled so there is no change?!


----------



## jan177 (Jun 15, 2016)

I mentioned that already. & agreed. it is more even slugish. and problem unsolved


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 16, 2016)

I agree, since update the cpu still does not fall in deep sleep, it works in full most of the times 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 16, 2016)

i ordered but haven't received on of these. does anyone know if this wakelock problem exists in the custom roms. i saw a couple of custom roms on the russian forum and i think one is mentioned in this thread. can anyone report on those are ? thanks guys.


----------



## jan177 (Jun 16, 2016)

You have to turn off  Led notification with Notification Light WIdget. Custom rom does not change that otherwise. You can use stock rom, root it if you like to .


----------



## ettyus (Jun 16, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> I agree, since update the cpu still does not fall in deep sleep, it works in full most of the times
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dont have this problem and i'm on rooted(kingroot) 123.! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 16, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I dont have this problem and i'm on rooted(kingroot) 123.!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What have you done for this 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MnMchill (Jun 16, 2016)

ettyus said:


> I dont have this problem and i'm on rooted(kingroot) 123.!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes you have. No matther is phone rooted or not if LED notifications are enabled every HT7 Pro and HT3 Pro have this problem. Only if you solved it with some app that we don't know about but it doesn't matter is it rooted with Kingroot or with Super Su throught TWRP.


----------



## ettyus (Jun 16, 2016)

Realitatea.net my posta on this topic,  The online Changes i've made are incremental updates frumos homtom! And i would like to test Cm 12.1 from russian site! 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MnMchill (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know what this guy is talking about? He's mentioning some romanian news site, incremental updates from Homtom and then CM 12.1 from russian forums.


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 17, 2016)

not exactly sure, but the cyanogen 12.1 is on the russian 4pda site. at link below. just hit translate and look at first post and click on plus sign under custom roms and it is the last one there 

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890&st=320#entry49278757


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 17, 2016)

glenb77 said:


> not exactly sure, but the cyanogen 12.1 is on the russian 4pda site. at link below. just hit translate and look at first post and click on plus sign under custom roms and it is the last one there
> 
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890&st=320#entry49278757

Click to collapse



Has anyone tried this? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (Jun 17, 2016)

MnMchill said:


> Does anyone know what this guy is talking about? He's mentioning some romanian news site, incremental updates from Homtom and then CM 12.1 from russian forums.

Click to collapse



Sorry,  i need to Change my keybord apk,  autocorect is killing me and distroy my limited englesh ! Sorry! 


madprofessorus said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 17, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Sorry,  i need to Change my keybord apk,  autocorect is killing me and distroy my limited englesh ! Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Try SwiftKey, I am using it and it does good job for me

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (Jun 17, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> Try SwiftKey, I am using it and it does good job for me
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was the same, but..... Now i% m on standard and it is fine!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 18, 2016)

i got the phone today and tried the cm 12.1 . it is difficult for me to read those forums even with the translations. there was something there about a boot loop on later made ht7 pro phones. and i did get a boot loop. there was a link there to a patched boot.img file, but the link was no longer working. so that is as far as i got, if someone reads russian maybe they can come up with the patched file.

i downloaded the 1.23 newest firmware which as best as i could tell from the posts on the forum fixed the battery drain problem.  i got that here:

https://doc-0o-6k-docs.googleuserco...8808850&hash=c4rs6dqagv97gbffd31na0ems6b5mlr2

having never used the phone, i don't really know but in trickster mod i can see that i am getting time in deep sleep state if that means anything.

i like the  phone after getting rid of a lot of what they did to stock, but i don't think it will work with any united states lte carriers. so i may not keep it. if anyone has info on that please reply. i did not study the lte bands closely enough when i bought it.   thanx..


----------



## jan177 (Jun 19, 2016)

I agree & confirm.  Probably he does not know how to check this. 
One has this LED light problem no matter how the phone is rooted, unless you use an app for that.
1.23 is not free from LEd Notification problem. It has option to turn it OFF, but we achieved as much with Led Widget.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 19, 2016)

For me deep sleep in stock Rom never works, even at night when I don't use the phone it never gets to deep sleep, I believe it has to do also with the lollipop 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jan177 (Jun 19, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> For me deep sleep in stock Rom never works, even at night when I don't use the phone it never gets to deep sleep, I believe it has to do also with the lollipop

Click to collapse



Every stock ROM for HT7 Pro has the problem. On what ground do you suggest that it is Lolipop problem? 
many other phones of other producers using NL do not have problem with deep sleep.. as I see


----------



## ettyus (Jun 19, 2016)

5.1 have a lot of problems with baterry draining, i know most of this phone problem from my tab3 running on CM12.1..... On cm12.1 baterry life was about 2-2.30 hours of use and on Marshmellow it is more then double (tab3 t 311)

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jan177 (Jun 20, 2016)

Have you noticed that in HT 7 PRO the drain is caused by CPU that can not go into deep sleep after LED Notification? 
If we stop Led Notification batter life is improved. 
I have not noticed that problem  on other phones with LED Notification 
Homtom should solve that


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 20, 2016)

Probably the led itself is the main problem, I mean, even if you turn off the led in latest stock, still when you charge the phone led is on, so... 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jan177 (Jun 20, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> Probably the led itself is the main problem, I mean, even if you turn off the led in latest stock, still when you charge the phone led is on, so...

Click to collapse



every stock ROM has that led problem. 
Led is on while charging. I used 1.1.7  and 1.23 and 1.08 (which I stayed on.) in all the problem exists. 


Why bother having LED Notification which is useful by itself but which one can not use because it drains the battery?
Homtom has to solve the problem generally not by additional option to turn LED Notification OFF but by making changes allowing CPU to go into deep sleep.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 20, 2016)

Is bad written firmware, if they give the kernel source soon someone would solve this problem 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 20, 2016)

i installed the aicp rom from 4pda forum on device. this is a cm 12.1 based rom. it makes device usable for me because of features. runs very well.  on the notifications issue. there is a note that states notification light does not work at all. my result is that after first notification, no more deep sleep, like stock. there is option to turn off light (even though it never goes on) and hitting that lets it go to deep sleep after a notification. but i am really glad to have the rom. does anyone know any us carrier that will work with this phone ? thanks


----------



## jan177 (Jun 20, 2016)

glenb77 said:


> my result is that after first notification, no more deep sleep, like stock. there is option to turn off light (even though it never goes on) and hitting that lets it go to deep sleep after a notification.

Click to collapse



yes it is common problem with Led Notification.  It is not solved.

As far as US is ocncerned. The cistom ROM did not changed that. The frequencies before and after are the same so are the possible carries in US


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 21, 2016)

thanks for reply, i realize rom is not going to change what frequencies the phone operates. i was just asking if anyone in united states got to work with any carrier. based on bands alone tmobile shows one lte band. but i have read that just because a carrier advertises a band it may not really work or not work well. some left a review on amazon, that he could not get phone to work with us carrier. i bought on ebay before i saw that. my fault. not bad as wifi tablet with google voice / texts.


----------



## jan177 (Jun 21, 2016)

glenb77 said:


> thanks for reply, i realize rom is not going to change what frequencies the phone operates. i was just asking if anyone in united states got to work with any carrier. based on bands alone tmobile shows one lte band. but i have read that just because a carrier advertises a band it may not really work or not work well. some left a review on amazon, that he could not get phone to work with us carrier. i bought on ebay before i saw that. my fault. not bad as wifi tablet with google voice / texts.

Click to collapse



It will work on 2G network in T-mobile probably.
check
http://willmyphonework.net/
choose Dooge and then Homtom


----------



## glenb77 (Jun 21, 2016)

thanks, yes you're right. i threw in a freedompop sim. and it worked on 2g edge. but it was to slow to really use. i am going to keep it though. hopefully they get the notification light issue worked out and go to android 6.  thanks again for the help.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jun 21, 2016)

The only solution so far is to turn off all notification on stock Rom, then the phone goes to deep sleep. However, when you charge it you have to reboot it after charging so to get seep sleep working again 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## king.com (Jun 22, 2016)

*I found a fix for wakelocks*

I've been able to be away from wakelocks on my device. It's a fix until homtom release a real fix to be able to use notification led without lose all our battery.

1.- Use stock rom 1.23
2.- Change the recovery via SCATTER process and install TWRP ver 3.0 or higher
3.- Once into TWRP root your phone with supersu. Reboot and update binaries if you used an old update.zip to install root.
4.- Use titanium (or similar) to backup, freeze and DELETE OTA Updates. You can freeze it but it will be unfreezed after first reboot. You can backup and delete with no problem, then restore when you want to use again. Note that yes, it is a system app
5.- In settings, disable all led notifications.

At this point, like other people, you will only have wakelocks when low battery or charging. To resolve this wakelock the only fix its to reset the device. Then the fix I found 

6.- Install xposed  v85 for arm64 via TWRP (xposed-v85-sdk22-arm64.zip). Also you have to install the apk to be able to use Xposed once you phone has booted. XposedInstaller_3.0_alpha4.apk . Both downloads in Xposed thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811
7.- Wait for the first reboot, it takes some time.
8.- Enter in xposed and download GravityBox [LP] v5.4.3 or higher
9.- Enable the module in xposed and reboot

Now, we are just only one step to fully disable al leds notifications 

In gravity box>Power Tweaks:
 - Low battery Warning (off)
 - Disable LED Flashing (ticked)
 - Battery Charging LED (disabled)

Reboot and... TADAAAAA!!!!! 

Now, you can also take advantages of other gravity box enhancements and xposed modules.

I hope this could be useful for other people. My wakelocks are 0% for led, OTA updates or other unknown sources


----------



## biker_955 (Jun 25, 2016)

Used the above to apply the 1.23 rom, I left the recovery & data unticked as I already had twrp installed.
Took a while for the boot screen to change to the animation but it DID boot, then about 10-15min to "fix" the apps.
Applied su & xposed when I rebooted and all was fine.

EDIT: Update on the power saving. Phone was on all day yesterday on standby, went from 64% at 9am to 54% at 10pm. 
EXCELLENT!


----------



## biker_955 (Jun 30, 2016)

biker_955 said:


> Used the above to apply the 1.23 rom, I left the recovery & data unticked as I already had twrp installed.
> Took a while for the boot screen to change to the animation but it DID boot, then about 10-15min to "fix" the apps.
> Applied su & xposed when I rebooted and all was fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK after a few days with this new rom (123) and the xposed/gravity box installed here are my observations:
Good:
 no notifications
 battery now lasts for 2+ days
Bad:
 No push notifications from gmail etc


----------



## maow425 (Jul 1, 2016)

Has anybody tried this app? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41035810&postcount=415

I am awaiting delivery of a HomTom HT7 Pro so will try it to see if this helps with deep sleep


----------



## king.com (Jul 4, 2016)

maow425 said:


> Has anybody tried this app?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41035810&postcount=415
> 
> I am awaiting delivery of a HomTom HT7 Pro so will try it to see if this helps with deep sleep

Click to collapse



In previous post you can see that some of use tested it. It does the same that you can manually do changing one item in a database.

But you still have the problem while charging or when you reach the low battery limit and the led starts to flash again.


----------



## zottya (Jul 4, 2016)

maow425 said:


> Has anybody tried this app?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41035810&postcount=415
> 
> I am awaiting delivery of a HomTom HT7 Pro so will try it to see if this helps with deep sleep

Click to collapse



I tried , it is OK, but in the latest firmware 1.2.3  is built in, no need this APK.


----------



## maow42501 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you. My HT7 Pro has arrived this morning, looking forward to getting it up and running ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 7, 2016)

king.com said:


> I've been able to be away from wakelocks on my device. It's a fix until homtom release a real fix to be able to use notification led without lose all our battery.
> 
> 1.- Use stock rom 1.23
> 2.- Change the recovery via SCATTER process and install TWRP ver 3.0 or higher
> ...

Click to collapse



I did all this, however my phone doesn't go to deep sleep, what could be the problem? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




king.com said:


> I've been able to be away from wakelocks on my device. It's a fix until homtom release a real fix to be able to use notification led without lose all our battery.
> 
> 1.- Use stock rom 1.23
> 2.- Change the recovery via SCATTER process and install TWRP ver 3.0 or higher
> ...

Click to collapse



I did all this, however my phone doesn't go to deep sleep, what could be the problem? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## king.com (Jul 7, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> I did all this, however my phone doesn't go to deep sleep, what could be the problem?
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you need to identificate the problem. If your led doesn't flash at any moment, the you don't have the led wakelock.

You need to use BetterBatteryStats or WakeLockDetector to identify your problem.

Do one test

- Install System Monitor Lite https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.systemmonitor.lite&hl=es
- Put your phone on airplane mode
- Reboot
- Let it stay on airplane mode
- Start System monitor lite and move to the CPU Frequencies screen.
- Push Refresh and make a screen shot
- Lock your screen and let it suspended for 2 minutes
- Unlock you phone and press refresh on system Monitor Lite
- Compare both times, deep sleep and other frequencies.

If your phone was in deep sleep for about 1m30s +/- then your phone is Ok, then start enabling FIRST GSM, let the programs sync their data and do the sleep test again. 

If everything is ok, the do it wifi Wifi... etc.

I think this is the easiest way to start finding the problem. There are access point that prevent some phones from going to sleep.

Good luck.


----------



## Emmes (Jul 7, 2016)

my HT3 Pro is really bricked unfortunately, because i flashed firmware v.1.1.2 ( v.1.1.3 was preinstalled) and i didnt make any backup. Problem is that the preloader of firmware v.1.1.3 seems to be different and so i would need the preloader of this version.
So somebody has a HT3 Pro with preinstalled v.1.1.3 ? 
It would be very kind if you could make a backup and send me the link?
(Tutorial for backup is here: https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-13347.html)


----------



## megthebest (Jul 7, 2016)

Emmes said:


> my HT3 Pro is really bricked unfortunately, because i flashed firmware v.1.1.2 ( v.1.1.3 was preinstalled) and i didnt make any backup. Problem is that the preloader of firmware v.1.1.3 seems to be different and so i would need the preloader of this version.
> So somebody has a HT3 Pro with preinstalled v.1.1.3 ?
> It would be very kind if you could make a backup and send me the link?
> (Tutorial for backup is here: https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-13347.html)

Click to collapse



use latest 1.2.3 or one of the rom you can find also on needrom http://www.needrom.com/category/doogee/homtom/t7-pro/
You can easily flash with flashtool using format + update (or firmware update could work).
you need that device in OFF is recognized by pc before starting flashtool flash process..


----------



## Emmes (Jul 7, 2016)

megthebest said:


> use latest 1.2.3 or one of the rom you can find also on needrom http://www.needrom.com/category/doogee/homtom/t7-pro/
> You can easily flash with flashtool using format + update (or firmware update could work).
> you need that device in OFF is recognized by pc before starting flashtool flash process..

Click to collapse



first of all, sorry that i posted in HT7 Pro thread but there is none for the very similiar HT3 Pro. There is no v1.1.3. on needrom or somewhere else (just a twrp backup on 4pda without preloader), i dont know why this firmware was preinstalled and homtom didnt released it yet, the problem is that i cant download/format/update etc... with flashtool or spmdt because i always get an error, and ive tried it all, for almost a month now.
I would ask in 4pda forum therefore, because i m also following the thread there and i read that some have also Version 1.1.3 but i cant sign up because i dont speak russian and so i can not pass the security question.

If you wand you can read the whole story here:

https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-13689.html
and
http://www.chinaphonearena.com/forum/Thread-Help-Homtom-HT3-Pro-deadbricked
and
http://www.android-hilfe.de/thema/ht3-pro-brick-brauche-hilfe.779128 (german)


----------



## qus1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Emmes, for ht3 pro latest firmware for flashtool is 1.1.2


----------



## Emmes (Jul 7, 2016)

i know, but i need v.1.1.3 
like i said, i would need one who has a ht3 pro with preinstalled v1.1.3 (like mine was) and he would have make a backup with this Tutorial i ve posted before


----------



## megthebest (Jul 7, 2016)

Emmes said:


> i know, but i need v.1.1.3
> like i said, i would need one who has a ht3 pro with preinstalled v1.1.3 (like mine was) and he would have make a backup with this Tutorial i ve posted before

Click to collapse



i received yesterday my HT3 Pro, but it cames with 1.1.2


----------



## jan177 (Jul 7, 2016)

Emmes said:


> i know, but i need v.1.1.3
> like i said, i would need one who has a ht3 pro with preinstalled v1.1.3 (like mine was) and he would have make a backup with this Tutorial i ve posted before

Click to collapse



Just flash it with 1.1.2  to unbrick the phone


----------



## Emmes (Jul 8, 2016)

did you read my post before? it doesnt work because it seems that 1.1.2 has a different preloader...


----------



## ettyus (Jul 8, 2016)

Emmes said:


> did you read my post before? it doesnt work because it seems that 1.1.2 has a different preloader...

Click to collapse



Send an email to homtom and they will provide you an link to download 1.1.3 rom!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## riccarrdo34 (Jul 8, 2016)

oh,that's really really really a cheap phone not more than $100,I have a plan to buy it.But I want a coupon


----------



## Emmes (Jul 8, 2016)

ettyus said:


> Send an email to homtom and they will provide you an link to download 1.1.3 rom!
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



i have asked them on facebook, via pm, and they just send me that i have to wait for the update and i should flash 1.1.2. now.... There is no engineer/developer responding @homtom, just promoters.


----------



## filipesbp (Jul 8, 2016)

My HT7 PRO randomly reboots and start to make a application update, this happens since i have the phone, going tru 1.0.8 to 1.2.3, is there a way to debug this? the random reboots it occurs more or less once a week.


----------



## jan177 (Jul 8, 2016)

Emmes said:


> did you read my post before? it doesnt work because it seems that 1.1.2 has a different preloader...

Click to collapse



I do not know HT3 :crying:
But I have read your post
but in ROM for HT7 PRO there is a preloader in the ROM. SO You can flash WHOLE ROM. Personally most of the times I flsah just system. That keeps all other settings.
Is it different in HT3?



filipesbp said:


> My HT7 PRO randomly reboots and start to make a application update, this happens since i have the phone, going tru 1.0.8 to 1.2.3, is there a way to debug this? the random reboots it occurs more or less once a week.

Click to collapse



It happens in some cases . I do not believe you can change that from the software side. It is often mechanical.


----------



## ettyus (Jul 8, 2016)

filipesbp said:


> My HT7 PRO randomly reboots and start to make a application update, this happens since i have the phone, going tru 1.0.8 to 1.2.3, is there a way to debug this? the random reboots it occurs more or less once a week.

Click to collapse



Yes check your power button, mine remain blocked and do what your phone do!

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ijgnom (Jul 9, 2016)

king.com said:


> I've been able to be away from wakelocks on my device. It's a fix until homtom release a real fix to be able to use notification led without lose all our battery.
> 
> 1.- Use stock rom 1.23
> 2.- Change the recovery via SCATTER process and install TWRP ver 3.0 or higher
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys, i just recently got my Homtom HT7 pro and iv been experiencing wakelocks. I havn't actually rooted a phone or modified it in any way. Is it possible to make a noob guide for the process that i have quoted? it will be MUCH appreciated :crying:


----------



## filmstarali (Jul 11, 2016)

*Satisfied with battery result*

Hi Guys,

Couple of weeks before, i have got my Homtom HT7 Pro, i received 1.2.3 and updated.
I neither rooted it nor installed any apps, but I am satisfied with battery timing.
I use whole day with no problem.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 11, 2016)

I see, how much time do you use your phone every day? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ijgnom (Jul 13, 2016)

king.com said:


> 4.- Use titanium (or similar) to backup, freeze and DELETE OTA Updates. You can freeze it but it will be unfreezed after first reboot. You can backup and delete with no problem, then restore when you want to use again. Note that yes, it is a system app
> 5.- In settings, disable all led notifications.

Click to collapse



Sorry two quick questions. In step 4. When im backing up and deleting OTA updates via Titanium backup; what APK name am i backing up and deleting?
Also in step 5. In settings i can't find disable all led notifications. Am i understanding it wrong?  
thanks! help is very much appreciated!


----------



## xavierf (Jul 13, 2016)

ijgnom said:


> Sorry two quick questions. In step 4. When im backing up and deleting OTA updates via Titanium backup; what APK name am i backing up and deleting?
> Also in step 5. In settings i can't find disable all led notifications. Am i understanding it wrong?
> thanks! help is very much appreciated!

Click to collapse



For step 5, go to _settings > Display > NotifyLight_ and uncheck everything

For step 4, I'm not sure so I did nothing. Perhaps, "UpgradeSys " system application.


----------



## TechUtopia (Jul 17, 2016)

*bloatware*

salam friend..
so which rom would you suggest.. homtom ht7 i received had a lot of bloatware annoying!!!


----------



## biker_955 (Jul 17, 2016)

TechUtopia said:


> salam friend..
> so which rom would you suggest.. homtom ht7 i received had a lot of bloatware annoying!!!

Click to collapse



Use 1.23, add the twrp 3 in the first post, then root using twrp. Then use an app to remove the bloat.


----------



## PistaCZ (Jul 18, 2016)

*Imei repair*

Hi ,i have this mobile one week.So i tried this guide because i wanted to get rid of the bloatware,but now i have 
big problem.
After boot in to system all ok,but mobile say Invalid sim :crying: Its here anyone help me?I am at a loss  
I will be glag  for any advise.Thanks


----------



## biker_955 (Jul 18, 2016)

you got the sim in the right way? That's usually the cause of the error.
(chip down & cut edge down toward bottom of phone.)


----------



## PistaCZ (Jul 18, 2016)

Dear. I have the Sim right way. This is error after flashing because i don't backup NVRAM  
I will backup only previous ROM. I tried again flash stock ROM 1.23 but have the same problem. Sorry for my bad English. 

Odesláno z mého 2014811 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## biker_955 (Jul 18, 2016)

I've flashed mine 3 times now, and never had any issues with the NVRAM or IMEI getting corrupted.


----------



## PistaCZ (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks, all is ok.i Access MTK engineering mode and in radio Sim 1 and Sim 2 change right Sim code  after restart is all ok 

Odesláno z mého 2014811 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## king.com (Jul 19, 2016)

ijgnom said:


> Sorry two quick questions. In step 4. When im backing up and deleting OTA updates via Titanium backup; what APK name am i backing up and deleting?
> Also in step 5. In settings i can't find disable all led notifications. Am i understanding it wrong?
> thanks! help is very much appreciated!

Click to collapse





xavierf said:


> For step 5, go to _settings > Display > NotifyLight_ and uncheck everything
> 
> For step 4, I'm not sure so I did nothing. Perhaps, "UpgradeSys " system application.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the delay answering.

You have to backup and delete "Automatic Updates", that's the name appears to me in Titanium Backup. You can recognize it for it's icon. A green square with 3 white arrows (i'm attaching the icon)

Also the package name is com.adups.fota


----------



## josemms83 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Ads*

Hello, I got my ht7 pro yesterday and when is blocked and you want to unblocked it there are ads in the unblocking screen. is this normal? how can i quit the ads?

Thanks


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 21, 2016)

Ads?  You mean when you unlock screen there are ads? By that time you are connected to internet? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva10 (Jul 21, 2016)

This is not normal. Probably the store you bought from added some apps.
What you need to do is go to settings and do a factory reset. After that update the version of the phone.


----------



## josemms83 (Jul 21, 2016)

I did a factory reset and the ads are still there.

The ads only appears at the unlock window when the phone is charging, its very weird.

Thanks for your replies!

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 AM ----------




madprofessorus said:


> Ads?  You mean when you unlock screen there are ads? By that time you are connected to internet?
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am connected yes, the ads are in the screen to unlock the phone, there appears %of battery and a different ad everytime i unblock/block the phone.

I repeat, only happens when the phone is charging.


----------



## akiva10 (Jul 21, 2016)

Check this:
http://www.slashgear.com/android-ads-on-your-lockscreen-and-how-to-destroy-them-05438921/
I also saw that the "ES FileExplorer" app was causing this.

Which store did you buy the phone from?


----------



## josemms83 (Jul 21, 2016)

akiva10 said:


> Which store did you buy the phone from?

Click to collapse



tinydeal

thanks for your fast reply

EDIT: solved with the article akiva posted.
Was GO Keyboard

Thank you very much pal.


----------



## akiva10 (Jul 21, 2016)

Happy I could help.


----------



## xavierf (Jul 21, 2016)

josemms83 said:


> tinydeal

Click to collapse



I bought my phone at Amazon and I had same issue


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 22, 2016)

That go keyboard app is having much ads, when I rooted mine I removed all those apps

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## yamable (Jul 23, 2016)

*official ROM HomTom HT7 Pro Version: HT7 Pro_V1.0.1 – GF20_HT7Pro_XP_V1.0.1*

Official ROM HomTom HT7 Pro Version: HT7 Pro_V1.0.1 – GF20_HT7Pro_XP_V1.0.1_user_20160720-19_31_29 – full_br6735m_65u_s_l1-user 5.1 LMY47D

is exist in needrom.

what is this?
someone try it?


----------



## ettyus (Jul 23, 2016)

Were did you find this? I have no messege if i push OTA Update!

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jstame (Jul 23, 2016)

yamable said:


> Official ROM HomTom HT7 Pro Version: HT7 Pro_V1.0.1 – GF20_HT7Pro_XP_V1.0.1_user_20160720-19_31_29 – full_br6735m_65u_s_l1-user 5.1 LMY47D
> 
> is exist in needrom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its prob just a version of the old v1.0.1 stock firmware that someone has customized the file name to get downloads. I have a twrp back still of v1.0.1 and from what I remember that version was pretty buggy and short lived.


----------



## seemless (Jul 24, 2016)

*possible rootkit in stock rom*

I think the 1.2.3 ROM has a rootkit.

I use an app called "EAS: Easy App Switcher" to access favorite and recent apps. When I first long-press the home button to bring up Android's recent app drawer and then bring up EAS I see the icon of a flashlight app in the EAS recent apps section. Tapping it does indeed open a flashlight app, but long-pressing the same icon to open its info page shows that it identifies itself as the lollipop-ui process including all root permissions. That flashlight icon appears nowhere else, not in installed apps, not in running processes. If I hadn't used EAS I would have no idea it was even there.


----------



## StaceyJane _45 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Homtom ht7*

HELP I've bought three homtop ht7 nd its constantly switching its self off in unable to use it moat days coz of this its so frustrating its starting too do it more nd more also if they anything anyone can suggest to help me solve this problem plz plz plz help me


----------



## ettyus (Jul 25, 2016)

Check your power button, mine have a small problem!

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## wangelom (Jul 25, 2016)

So I just got my HT7 Pro from Amazon... 

I've got two problems with the cellphone:

1. Cellphone will only connect to Edge networks. No 3G, no 4G, not even 2G, EDGE. Makes me sad. I've already ordered a new SIM card but I highly doubt that's it, does anyone have any idea what could be causing it? Also, bands are compatible, I've triple checked. 

2. ****ing wakelock. I've already rooted it and removed all bloatware as instructed but hell, it still won't go into deepsleep. Does anyone have any idea what else I could do?

Thanks a lot! Also, anyone know when Android 6.0 will be coming out for this bad boy? I think that would solve the wakelocks once and for all...


----------



## biker_955 (Jul 26, 2016)

if it will only connect to edge, check it is actually compatible with your country's networks.
Wakelock if covered on the previous page (and many before that) but if you have 1.23 then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 26, 2016)

I have also followed the instructions on previous post, mine won't go to deep sleep, only if I reboot the phone. However, I discovered that on my wife's phone, a lenovo A 2010, there is also the same issue, no deep sleep for the cpu. Could be an issue with the specific cpu?   Mediatek 6735P

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## qus1 (Jul 26, 2016)

hi, ht7 pro stock123 without wakelock
     ht3 pro stock123 without wakelock 

feature: need to fix wakelock, on battery saver


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 26, 2016)

Have You tried this ROM? And what are the results?

Στάλθηκε από το E9Q+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## XDA-DaveH (Jul 28, 2016)

*Just flashed my phone with the latest HomTom HT7 Firmware.*

Just as an update, I've managed to flash my phone without bricking it to the latest firmware, which I got directly from HomTom as I emailed them. Make sure you don't use the HT7 Pro Firmware on a HT7 as it's a different phone. Firmware is available here.

Brilliant, can't post the Link cause I'm a new user. Have to message me.

If you're running Windows 10, hardest bit is getting the Media Tek USB Drives working. You have to reboot and disable driver signing, which is done pressing start (for metro tile start in win 10), hold shift and press restart, it will begin to restart then advanced boot options will appear. In advanced startup, you will find the option to disable driver signing.

Then you need to use SP Flash Tool Version 5+

You select the scatter file, and click Download (all tickboxes).

Pull battery from phone, plugin USB cable and re-attach battery, and your phone will Firmware flash. The USB socket is iffy on mine, not deep enough to secure cable against the slightest movement, so make sure you hold it it for the duration of the transfer.

The firmware above I can confirm is clean after 2x days use.


----------



## madprofessorus (Jul 29, 2016)

XDA-DaveH said:


> Just as an update, I've managed to flash my phone without bricking it to the latest firmware, which I got directly from HomTom as I emailed them. Make sure you don't use the HT7 Pro Firmware on a HT7 as it's a different phone. Firmware is available here.
> 
> Brilliant, can't post the Link cause I'm a new user. Have to message me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You talk about HT7 pro?  The latest firmware is clean from malware, the only issue is with battery consumption, the phone after charging doesn't go to deep sleep state 


XDA-DaveH said:


> Just as an update, I've managed to flash my phone without bricking it to the latest firmware, which I got directly from HomTom as I emailed them. Make sure you don't use the HT7 Pro Firmware on a HT7 as it's a different phone. Firmware is available here.
> 
> Brilliant, can't post the Link cause I'm a new user. Have to message me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Oheng (Aug 2, 2016)

I also had the Wakelock problem with the HomTom HT3 Pro. The phone would last 12 hours in standby mode after a missed call. I fixed it by installing the Notification Light Widget app by Chris Tattersall. No root required, no configuration required IIRC. Just install (and reboot, to be sure). I got this idea from Matsou from chinahandys .net


----------



## Napfgeist (Aug 3, 2016)

Oheng said:


> I also had the Wakelock problem with the HomTom HT3 Pro. The phone would last 12 hours in standby mode after a missed call. I fixed it by installing the Notification Light Widget app by Chris Tattersall. No root required, no configuration required IIRC. Just install (and reboot, to be sure). I got this idea from Matsou from chinahandys .net

Click to collapse



Yes, disabling the LED notification with the *"Notification Light Widget"* from Chris Tattersall on Playstore helps much to get a decent battery life. 
Checking the state time with *CPU Spy v0.4.0* on Playstore, shows that the deep sleep mode is now enabled.

But once the device is connected to the charger, the LED goes on again - the deep sleep mode would not be activated until the device will be rebooted.

I would be happy without LED at all. However is there a workaround the disable the LED when the device is rooted?


----------



## madprofessorus (Aug 3, 2016)

Napfgeist said:


> Yes, disabling the LED notification with the *"Notification Light Widget"* from Chris Tattersall on Playstore helps much to get a decent battery life.
> Checking the state time with *CPU Spy v0.4.0* on Playstore, shows that the deep sleep mode is now enabled.
> 
> But once the device is connected to the charger, the LED goes on again - the deep sleep mode would not be activated until the device will be rebooted.
> ...

Click to collapse



From my personal experience, it must also has to do with charging mode, I mean, you can disable led via settings on 1.2.3 and with root and after installing xposed framework and gravity box you can disable led while on charge. However, the phone stops going to deep sleep when is charging, even if led is off. Its got to be something on kernel 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## llucman (Aug 11, 2016)

*the problem is process associated to led notification*

I installed "disable notification led" widget and the phone always enter in deep sleep even if i put it into charger. Only dissapear when the phone enter in low battery mode and the led turns on, then i have to reboot and disable led notification.
Thanks.


----------



## madprofessorus (Aug 12, 2016)

llucman said:


> I installed "disable notification led" widget and the phone always enter in deep sleep even if i put it into charger. Only dissapear when the phone enter in low battery mode and the led turns on, then i have to reboot and disable led notification.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



With which app you did this? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## xavierf (Aug 12, 2016)

http://hikui.com/wordpress/?p=1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hikui.pulsenotificationwidget

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## madprofessorus (Aug 13, 2016)

I have installed this, when you charge the phone, the led is on or off? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (Aug 15, 2016)

there will be no update to Android 6, I ask them....


----------



## xavierf (Aug 15, 2016)

I asked them. They reply : perhaps ?

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (Aug 15, 2016)

I ask them to...... 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## llucman (Aug 15, 2016)

*led off*

When the charger is connected the led is on, but does not deactivate the led off mode and the phone enters in sleep mode.
Only low battery mode deactivate led off mode, i have to reboot and deactivate led.
I have custom rom HT7 PRO V.1.2.3.
The application is "Notification Light Widget" from Chris Tattersall on Playstore.


----------



## llucman (Aug 16, 2016)

*led off*

I uninstall witget, in screen settings there is the option "notificationlight" where you can deactivate all notifications leds. it runs too.


----------



## lipippo (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm unsure if I should order the android auto/mirrorlink in my new car: it's not a (relatively) expensive option but this phone doesn't seem to be compatible, at least the android auto app says so and there's no mirrorlink option.
I think it's because usb otg support is missing in the ht7 pro.
Do you think this incompatibility will be solved if/when it's updated to android 6?


----------



## madprofessorus (Aug 17, 2016)

llucman said:


> When the charger is connected the led is on, but does not deactivate the led off mode and the phone enters in sleep mode.
> Only low battery mode deactivate led off mode, i have to reboot and deactivate led.
> I have custom rom HT7 PRO V.1.2.3.
> The application is "Notification Light Widget" from Chris Tattersall on Playstore.

Click to collapse



What's the difference in that custom Rom?  Mine is getting to deep sleep when I am offline  using that app

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## xavierf (Aug 18, 2016)

The problems with china phones are always ..... the support and updates.
But the HT7 pro with CM12.1 is a good phone.


----------



## ettyus (Aug 18, 2016)

xavierf said:


> The problems with china phones are always ..... the support and updates.
> But the HT7 pro with CM12.1 is a good phone.

Click to collapse



Give as a link for cm12.1 rom!
Thank you

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xavierf (Aug 18, 2016)

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890#
Use Google translator ?

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ettyus (Aug 19, 2016)

xavierf said:


> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890#
> Use Google translator ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Spasiba, i know few words and letters[emoji14]

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xavierf (Aug 22, 2016)

HomTom removed links to Firmware download !!!


----------



## jegouf (Aug 22, 2016)

xavierf said:


> HomTom removed links to Firmware download !!!

Click to collapse



hello would you have a link that works because the Russian site does not work with my pro HT7 (zip file) thank you


----------



## xavierf (Aug 22, 2016)

jegouf said:


> hello would you have a link that works because the Russian site does not work with my pro HT7 (zip file) thank you

Click to collapse



Needrom.Com ?

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jegouf (Aug 22, 2016)

xavierf said:


> Needrom.Com
> 
> Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cm12.1 at ht7 pro the needrom.com isn't exist


----------



## xavierf (Aug 23, 2016)

jegouf said:


> cm12.1 at ht7 pro the needrom.com isn't exist

Click to collapse



cm-12.1-20160630-UNOFFICIAL-HT7 Pro

All credits to BARS749


----------



## namelessalfa (Aug 23, 2016)

*gps really bad*

i bought the phone a few days ago, the only real problem is that the GPS is really bad and inaccurate, non-usable in a car... is there a fix to it?


----------



## xavierf (Aug 23, 2016)

namelessalfa said:


> i bought the phone a few days ago, the only real problem is that the GPS is really bad and inaccurate, non-usable in a car... is there a fix to it?

Click to collapse



No problem for me 

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## namelessalfa (Aug 23, 2016)

xavierf said:


> No problem for me
> 
> Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse




have you tried it as a navigator in car?


----------



## xavierf (Aug 23, 2016)

namelessalfa said:


> have you tried it as a navigator in car?

Click to collapse



Waze, sygic and maps


----------



## namelessalfa (Aug 23, 2016)

xavierf said:


> Waze, sygic and maps

Click to collapse



i tried maps and it wasn't working, thanks for the other i'll try them.
can you try f.lux and tell me if that works? Thanks


----------



## xavierf (Aug 24, 2016)

namelessalfa said:


> i tried maps and it wasn't working, thanks for the other i'll try them.
> can you try f.lux and tell me if that works? Thanks

Click to collapse



Do you try GPS test : 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chartcross.gpstest

Your GPS is on 'high precision' option?


----------



## biker_955 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have used HERE maps for the past year on this phone with no issues.


----------



## xavierf (Aug 24, 2016)

namelessalfa said:


> i tried maps and it wasn't working, thanks for the other i'll try them.
> can you try f.lux and tell me if that works? Thanks

Click to collapse



I spoke about that ? : F.Lux


----------



## namelessalfa (Aug 24, 2016)

xavierf said:


> Do you try GPS test :
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chartcross.gpstest
> 
> Your GPS is on 'high precision' option?

Click to collapse



Yes it's set to 'high precision'.
I'll try GPS test now.

F.lux isn't working for me.

Another problem is that when i try to install an app on WIFI playstore remains on 'downloading'  and never finishes, but when I use 4g everything works.


----------



## xavierf (Aug 24, 2016)

namelessalfa said:


> Another problem is that when i try to install an app on WIFI playstore remains on 'downloading'  and never finishes, but when I use 4g everything works.

Click to collapse



I had the problem. Try to clear the cache of GooglePlay


----------



## namelessalfa (Aug 24, 2016)

xavierf said:


> I had the problem. Try to clear the cache of GooglePlay

Click to collapse



I tried:
Resetting my router,
Clearing caches of google play,
Changing dns and setting my connection as a static IP.

But nothing worked, it's strange because some apps are being downloaded without problems, but others are stuck to 'downloading' and never finish.


----------



## llucman (Aug 24, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> What's the difference in that custom Rom?  Mine is getting to deep sleep when I am offline  using that app
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's the last one today, i do not know the differences.


----------



## xackerz (Aug 24, 2016)

Did you have any info about 6.0 for this phone? I didn't find anything in the Internet


----------



## Frizk (Aug 24, 2016)

I can't send messages or do anything I always get no service.


----------



## madprofessorus (Aug 24, 2016)

llucman said:


> That's the last one today, i do not know the differences.

Click to collapse



With the notification led widget, I get the phone to fall to deep sleep when is not charging, so I will leave it with the stock Rom 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




xackerz said:


> Did you have any info about 6.0 for this phone? I didn't find anything in the Internet

Click to collapse



No info, I don't believe that they gonna upgrade it, since they release new models with marshmallow installed 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




Frizk said:


> I can't send messages or do anything I always get no service.

Click to collapse



Something wrong with the sim maybe? 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## omlet (Aug 25, 2016)

Same this is hardware...


----------



## lipippo (Aug 27, 2016)

lipippo said:


> I'm unsure if I should order the android auto/mirrorlink in my new car: it's not a (relatively) expensive option but this phone doesn't seem to be compatible, at least the android auto app says so and there's no mirrorlink option.
> I think it's because usb otg support is missing in the ht7 pro.
> Do you think this incompatibility will be solved if/when it's updated to android 6?

Click to collapse



Reading google help regarding android auto, it seems the problem is some missing codec, however I my wife's phone (a doogee f5) android auto starts. I checked the codecs with media codec query and both phones support the same codecs 
@xavierf can you check if android auto starts with cm 12.1?


----------



## Jstame (Aug 27, 2016)

namelessalfa said:


> i tried maps and it wasn't working, thanks for the other i'll try them.
> can you try f.lux and tell me if that works? Thanks

Click to collapse



When u say maps isn't working what exactly is it doing or not doing? Need a little more detail if possible and maybe I can help.... Also are you running a clean version of the stock ROM that came with the phone? Root or any other modifications?


----------



## namelessalfa (Sep 12, 2016)

Jstame said:


> When u say maps isn't working what exactly is it doing or not doing? Need a little more detail if possible and maybe I can help.... Also are you running a clean version of the stock ROM that came with the phone? Root or any other modifications?

Click to collapse



Yeah the rom is the latest stock one, rooted.
I was talking about the gps, it works when it has to get the position when not moving. The problem is when i'm in the car its too slow  to update the location so i cant use it as a navigator. Thanks!


----------



## biker_955 (Sep 13, 2016)

If it fails in the car then does your car have a heated windscreen? These affect gps signals.
Try moving the position of the phone in the car.


----------



## ettyus (Sep 13, 2016)

Mine is perfect as a navi device, i use them in Romania and Hungaria

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## guido_guidone (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, I bought HomTom HT7 Pro in the past week and I have a very big question. 
The ROM is HT7 Pro_V1.0.1 – GF20_HT7Pro_XP_V1.0.1

From needrom.com I flashed other ROM but the only one that is ok for my device is this one, this with XP in the signature.

So, I think that the hardware is different respect the other past version but, now, I have problem with TWRP.

I test TWRP from needrom.com and from this thread but when I start Recovery, the smartphone load SO and no TWRP.

My question is: is possible that also for TWRP I must use another version of TWRP as I done for the ROM?

Thansk a lot.


----------



## qus1 (Sep 25, 2016)

guido_guidone said:


> Hi, I bought HomTom HT7 Pro in the past week and I have a very big question.
> The ROM is HT7 Pro_V1.0.1 – GF20_HT7Pro_XP_V1.0.1
> 
> From needrom.com I flashed other ROM but the only one that is ok for my device is this one, this with XP in the signature.
> ...

Click to collapse


twrp 3.0.2 for xp revision u can find here


----------



## yellow_feet (Sep 25, 2016)

Works! 
_(On HT7 Pro_XP version using the scatter file from another non-XP recovery - cannot post links unfortunately, but this thing is somewhere on a website called needrom)_


----------



## Hezoyan (Oct 4, 2016)

who to root, flash and install a new rom like cm12.1 in this phone, sorry i am a newbie...


----------



## m6tth3w (Oct 10, 2016)

hey guys,

as i read through myself all the posts on this thread, i realized that there's no actual solution for my/our problem. Fortunately at least, after reading the posts, i found out that the problem is related to LED notification, and therefore i have installed the latest OTA firmware, i just turned off the LED notifications in the settings menu. However i know that after your conversations, that it won't actually solve the deepsleep problem after discharging the battery under 15% or under charging.
I'm a bit sad now, but at least i have a part solution for my phones.

I ordered 2 of them to my parents, and i was very satisfied with them in any aspects(Wifi, GPS, microphone, screen, gsm bands, etc), until i found out that the quite huge battery (compared to other well-known trademark phones like samsung, lg, htc) is actually lasts for half a day about.
My parents used the phones with this condition for month, so i installed 'battery doctor' to help somewhat and applied battery saving function of the phone at all time. Did nothing too much actually.

And not long ago (a few days) i found that in battery doctor the battery capacity decreased to 900-1000 mah from the stock 3000 mah. 
Is that somehow confirmable that it is so worn, or is that a false information by the application.
And if that is right, is it somehow revivable, at least for a certain level? 900mah is ridiculously few.

Anyways, someone asked about GPS, i think it's pretty good, fast and accurate. After downloaded a-gps datas with mobile data or wifi and turned off the network, it could find signal even indoor.

Thanks for your help and answers in advance.

Matt


----------



## megthebest (Oct 10, 2016)

m6tth3w said:


> And not long ago (a few days) i found that in battery doctor the battery capacity decreased to 900-1000 mah from the stock 3000 mah.
> Is that somehow confirmable that it is so worn, or is that a false information by the application.
> And if that is right, is it somehow revivable, at least for a certain level? 900mah is ridiculously few.
> Matt

Click to collapse



don't care about what the app said.... this is probably related to the estimation made by app and connected to the "stay awake"  situation for Led bug.
I suggest to disable led with MTK NoLED app  and use it.
If you are in charge with device turned ON, please reboot and disconnect cable to have the deepsleep full working (until 15%)


----------



## xavierf (Oct 17, 2016)

Hezoyan said:


> who to root, flash and install a new rom like cm12.1 in this phone, sorry i am a newbie...

Click to collapse




Install TWRP via FlashTool TWRP
Install CM12.1 via TWRP CM 12.1


----------



## lipippo (Oct 17, 2016)

@xavierf could you please install android auto from the playstore (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.projection.gearhead) and tell me if it starts with cm12.1? 
With the stock rom it tells me the phone is not compatible.
OTOH it seems that cyanogenmod development for this phone has stopped, doesn't it?


----------



## xavierf (Oct 17, 2016)

lipippo said:


> @xavierf could you please install android auto from the playstore (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.projection.gearhead) and tell me if it starts with cm12.1?
> With the stock rom it tells me the phone is not compatible.
> OTOH it seems that cyanogenmod development for this phone has stopped, doesn't it?

Click to collapse



Same with CM12.1 
CM12.1 for this phone is a port not a cyanogenmod development


----------



## lipippo (Oct 17, 2016)

xavierf said:


> Same with CM12.1

Click to collapse



Bummer, then I'll wait for an update from homtom.....if it ever comes 
It's strange, though, because all the needed codecs are apparently there.
Google could be more specific and say _why_ the phone is not compatible.


----------



## mozden (Oct 24, 2016)

*6735p & 6735m*

Hi, I ordered this phone ten days ago. my phone is not in the cargo did not reach me. but I was doing phone surveys. I could not find a lot of resources on the Internet, without your forum. My phone's processor is specified as 6735p. and I think 1.1.7 update for 6735m. What is the latest update to the 6735p? What is the difference between 6735p and 6735m? 
Thank you, good forums.



Türkçe bilenler için
merhaba, ben bu telefonu on gün önce sipariş verdim. telefonum henüz kargoda, bana ulaşmadı. ama telefonla ilgili araştırma yapıyordum. internette çok fazla bir kaynak bulamadım, sizin forumunuz dışında. Benim telefonumun işlemcisi 6735p olarak belirtilmiş. ve galiba 1.1.7 güncellemesi 6735m için. 6735p için son güncelleme nedir? ve 6735p ile 6735m  arasında fark nedir? Teşekkürler, iyi forumlar.


----------



## net-agent (Nov 18, 2016)

*Download-Link for TWRP-Package*

Hi Guys,
i have to root a HT7 Pro Build 1.0.2
I tried to download the rom from needrom.com, but to do this, i hav to register.
The Problem is, the Page doesn't send the Confirmation-Mail. I've checked the Junk-Filter and have also tried the "Lost your password"-Process..
No Mail... !
Does anybody have an alternative Download-Link for this package, or an other methode to root this divice?

Thanks for help...


----------



## Kilua90 (Nov 19, 2016)

*Phone wont boot *

Hello. Im using Ht7 pro v1.0.1 . The phone keep restarting during this version and i flashed it using the rom 1.2.3 ht7 pro at the needrom. However after succesfully flashed the phone, the phone just blank and wont turned on neither booting no matter what i tried. I really need help rn!


----------



## lipippo (Nov 19, 2016)

I just found that there is a phone with the same chipset than the ht7 pro and android marshmallow:
http://www.intex-spain.com/es/smartphones/aqua-pro-s9
Homtom now says that the ht7 pro is not compatible with android 6, but the fact that there is one phone with it means they're just lying and they're not interested in supporting existing customers.
Would it be difficult to port the rom of that phone (provided the rom cannot be found, which currently isn't the case...)
Edit: it appears the rom is here http://www.needrom.com/download/intex-aqua-s9-pro/


----------



## xavierf (Nov 22, 2016)

fadzlan kun said:


> Hello. Im using Ht7 pro v1.0.1 . The phone keep restarting during this version and i flashed it using the rom 1.2.3 ht7 pro at the needrom. However after succesfully flashed the phone, the phone just blank and wont turned on neither booting no matter what i tried. I really need help rn!

Click to collapse



You flash a wrong rom for your phone.
You have the second version of the HT7 Pro.
Flash back the 1.0.1.

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




lipippo said:


> I just found that there is a phone with the same chipset than the ht7 pro and android marshmallow:
> http://www.intex-spain.com/es/smartphones/aqua-pro-s9
> Homtom now says that the ht7 pro is not compatible with android 6, but the fact that there is one phone with it means they're just lying and they're not interested in supporting existing customers.
> Would it be difficult to port the rom of that phone (provided the rom cannot be found, which currently isn't the case...)
> Edit: it appears the rom is here http://www.needrom.com/download/intex-aqua-s9-pro/

Click to collapse



Viva Chinese products.... No updates


----------



## lipippo (Nov 22, 2016)

xavierf said:


> Viva Chinese products.... No updates

Click to collapse



To be fair there have been some updates at the beginning, e.g. to fix the malware infestation. In fact this phone got more upgrades than my son's old samsung (none) or my daughter's huawei.
It's appalling though that they leave existing customers in the cold using lame excuses like "it's not compatible".
 It's not about android 6 (after all we all know that mediatek based phones will not get OS updates) but the remaining issues (led, android auto, etc.).
The question still stands though: would it be difficult to port the rom of the aqua pro?


----------



## xavierf (Nov 22, 2016)

lipippo said:


> To be fair there have been some updates at the beginning, e.g. to fix the malware infestation. In fact this phone got more upgrades than my son's old samsung (none) or my daughter's huawei.
> It's appalling though that they leave existing customers in the cold using lame excuses like "it's not compatible".
> It's not about android 6 (after all we all know that mediatek based phones will not get OS updates) but the remaining issues (led, android auto, etc.).
> The question still stands though: would it be difficult to port the rom of the aqua pro?

Click to collapse



There is a tuto for that : http://forum.xda-developers.com/k3-note/development/guide-porting-64bit-mtk-roms-cross-t3310605


----------



## filipesbp (Nov 22, 2016)

Does someone know how to add sound menu when pressing the sound keys? I mean the menu that apears when i press the key does not have system volume or the multimÃ©dia volume,  i have to be inside the game to change the volume..


----------



## Kilua90 (Nov 23, 2016)

xavierf said:


> You flash a wrong rom for your phone.
> You have the second version of the HT7 Pro.
> Flash back the 1.0.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Kilua90 (Nov 23, 2016)

Good news , i found the rom at the 4pda forum 

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

The phone only vibrate and no display. Help me pls


----------



## XN Logos (Nov 23, 2016)

rooted, thanks bro


----------



## Kilua90 (Nov 25, 2016)

My new ht7 pro keep restarting after for 1 or 2 minutes. It annoy me everytime it need to optimise app again and again
Can someone help me to solve my prob?

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

My new ht7 pro keep restarting after for 1 or 2 minutes. It annoy me everytime it need to optimise app again and again
Can someone help me to solve my prob?


----------



## Yairr (Dec 8, 2016)

xavierf said:


> Install TWRP via FlashTool TWRP
> Install CM12.1 via TWRP CM 12.1

Click to collapse



Worked great for me except when I then tried to install OpenGapps on it too.
I downloaded the arm64 5.1 nano version of OpenGapps, used TWRP to install it, and the phone UI is broken (once the phone is unlocked, it is black except for the status line on top).

Can you share how did you get the Google apps on this CM rom?


Thanks!


----------



## xavierf (Dec 8, 2016)

Yairr said:


> Worked great for me except when I then tried to install OpenGapps on it too.
> I downloaded the arm64 5.1 nano version of OpenGapps, used TWRP to install it, and the phone UI is broken (once the phone is unlocked, it is black except for the status line on top).
> 
> Can you share how did you get the Google apps on this CM rom?
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need to install gapps. 
It's allready integrated. [emoji6] 

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yairr (Dec 8, 2016)

xavierf said:


> You don't need to install gapps.
> It's allready integrated. [emoji6]
> 
> Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse




(For some reason I can only see your comment text when I reply)

I can try again but I couldn't find Play Store anywhere when using the linked ROM
I Googled and found that CM usually doesn't come with the Google apps so i tried installing OpenGapp myself

Maybe I shouldn't have wiped everything (internal storage, system etc. pretty much everything in the advanced wipe dialog) before installing the CM in TWRP? 

Before I did that, the phone wasn't usable because of many Russian error messages which I am guessing complained about not being able to load the apps from the stock ROM. Which is why I wiped everything in TWRP and reinstalled CM

*EDIT:*
I tried again, this time after having stock ROM installed i did the the regular factory reset from the TWRP Wipe dialog (and not the advanced wipe), and then installed the CM zip. There are still no Google apps in the phone. Am I missing something?

*EDIT2:*
I installed the Google apps using GApps (https://github.com/cgapps/vendor_google/blob/builds/README.md) instead of OpenGApps and it worked 
It is also possible that I forgot to clean the cache when trying OpenGApps before, not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## xavierf (Dec 8, 2016)

Yairr said:


> (For some reason I can only see your comment text when I reply)
> 
> I can try again but I couldn't find Play Store anywhere when using the linked ROM
> I Googled and found that CM usually doesn't come with the Google apps so i tried installing OpenGapp myself
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news.. Enjoy your New phone [emoji6] 

Envoyé de mon HOMTOM HT7 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lipippo (Dec 11, 2016)

The doogee x5 pro has the same specs as the homtom ht7 pro (at least on paper), and it has android 6.0 as an official update (so much for being incompatible as stated by homtom).
Some adventurous folks (or somebody with more experience at android hacking than me and who knows how to recover from mistakes) willing to try if the rom works?
http://www.doogee.cc/download.php?ProId=53


----------



## B.Bono (Dec 16, 2016)

madprofessorus said:


> got mine today, unfortunately hardware buttons don't work,neither power nor volume buttons,to turn it off gotta remove battery, and it opens by pressing vol+ and power button, when it starts buttons don't work
> 
> Sent from my HT7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You had the problems with the Buttons on Homtom ht7.
I have the same problem.
What have you done, that it works now?


----------



## lipippo (Dec 18, 2016)

I've started using this phone for navigation and I find the gps very bad: the fix is almost instantaneous, it sees and uses a good amount of satellites and the reported precision is good (3-4 meters) but the position continuously jumps around so it often thinks I'm in a different street and causes a (wrong) route recalculation. 
The various tutorials I find for mtk chipsets are only for the problem of not finding satellites or a slow fix, but this isn't the case here so they are useless.

Edit: searching the thread I saw at least one other report of a faulty gps while for many other it works fine. The reported problem (slowness of the gps) however seems different than mine (position jumping around).


----------



## ettyus (Dec 18, 2016)

lipippo said:


> I've started using this phone for navigation and I find the gps very bad: the fix is almost instantaneous, it sees and uses a good amount of satellites and the reported precision is good (3-4 meters) but the position continuously jumps around so it often thinks I'm in a different street and causes a (wrong) route recalculation.
> The various tutorials I find for mtk chipsets are only for the problem of not finding satellites or a slow fix, but this isn't the case here so they are useless.
> 
> Edit: searching the thread I saw at least one other report of a faulty gps while for many other it works fine. The reported problem (slowness of the gps) however seems different than mine (position jumping around).

Click to collapse



When i will recive my new phone i will post somme pictures with my ht7 pro phone and the hole from my wall...... And it is a perfect nsvy device with waze and here after all his sufferings..... I lost just the touch area where a and one is..... [emoji14] 

Sent from my HT7 Pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## lipippo (Dec 18, 2016)

ettyus said:


> When i will recive my new phone i will post somme pictures with my ht7 pro phone and the hole from my wall...... And it is a perfect nsvy device with waze and here after all his sufferings..... I lost just the touch area where a and one is..... [emoji14]

Click to collapse



I suspect it's a software and not a hardware issue (as I said the fix is almost instantaneous and it sees around 12 satellites using between 6 and 11), which firmware are you using?
I just took a stroll (on foot) around town turning off high precision mode (i.e. I set location services to "gps only") and it seems to be tracking the location much better, however I have to try it in the car with this mode.


----------



## lipippo (Dec 19, 2016)

lipippo said:


> I just took a stroll (on foot) around town turning off high precision mode (i.e. I set location services to "gps only") and it seems to be tracking the location much better, however I have to try it in the car with this mode.

Click to collapse



Close but no cigar. The position isn't so jumpy but waze still got confused. And that's while gps test showed a precision of 3 meters.....


----------



## woingenau (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello @all!

I flashed HT 7 pro xp-version with "GF20_HT7Pro_V1.2.3_user_20160606-17_15_36".
Now it does not start or even load the battery.
I think it has been flashed the wrong preloader.
Sp-Flash-Tool shows "Error: S_FT_Enable_Dram_fail (0xFC0)

Tried to find V1.0.1 or lower but can not find the versions.
Can anybody help please?

All the best for 2017!


----------



## Kilua90 (Jan 1, 2017)

woingenau said:


> Hello @all!
> 
> I flashed HT 7 pro xp-version with "GF20_HT7Pro_V1.2.3_user_20160606-17_15_36".
> Now it does not start or even load the battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



You flashed the wrong rom for your phone. Search at the 4pda forum for your new version phone. I dont use v1.2.3 because my phone is HT7Pro xp.vp.1.0.4 , hope you can find the rom that you are looking for. Good luck!

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------

Hello, i am using HT7pro_xp_vcV1.0.4 and I dont find any custom recovery to replace that stock rec . All i found is just for xp or non xp version. Hope anybody can help me because my phone keep restarting after about 10-30 minute of usage. Thank you.


----------



## woingenau (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello fadzlan kun,

thanks for your reply.
Since i did not find any Rom that fits, could you please give a link to the version you are using?
And it would be great if you could attach the preloader of your rom-version or upload the full rom?


----------



## Kilua90 (Jan 1, 2017)

woingenau said:


> Hello fadzlan kun,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> Since i did not find any Rom that fits, could you please give a link to the version you are using?
> And it would be great if you could attach the preloader of your rom-version or upload the full rom?

Click to collapse



http://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=https://yadi.sk/d/iq1LVw0uyfY5o&e=55239530 - HT7Pro_XP_VC V1.0.4 (I am using this version)

http://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=https://yadi.sk/d/VqyWVix4xvMK8&e=55239530 - HT7Pro_XP_VC V1.0.1 (I think this is the factory version for the new ht7 pro lol)

Cheers! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## woingenau (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you very much, you are a real friend  :good:

I am downloading now, will flash then and reply if it works.
What Version of SP-Flashtool is recommended?


----------



## Kilua90 (Jan 1, 2017)

woingenau said:


> Thank you very much, you are a real friend  :good:
> 
> I am downloading now, will flash then and reply if it works.
> What Version of SP-Flashtool is recommended?

Click to collapse



Just use the latest version of SP Flashtool and goodluck


----------



## woingenau (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey friend, you did a very good job! 

Version 1.0.4 works perfect.

I am happy and really thankful for your help!
Have a wonderful  year 2017 with all the best wishes, luck and health.

Yours,
Chris (woingenau)

P.S.: May i ask you, what Version of TWRP you are using and where i can find it?


----------



## Kilua90 (Jan 1, 2017)

woingenau said:


> Hey friend, you did a very good job!
> 
> Version 1.0.4 works perfect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you are welcome 
To be honest, i'm still searching for it and i'm sorry that I cant help you. At the needrom, they only provide TWRP for xp and non-xp (i cant flash the TWRP into this phone) It keep giving me error. Goodluck in searching for the TWRP , and if you managed to find it tell me quickly


----------



## woingenau (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello,

with the attached scatterfiles it will be no error.
I flashed this recovery from NR:  https://yadi.sk/d/uT65v7Ilvgw6d
I also activated OEM-Unlocking in Developer-Options.

But Bootloader seems to be locked, because stock-recovery is there again, when phone is restartet....

I could root it with Kingo-Root.


----------



## Kilua90 (Jan 2, 2017)

woingenau said:


> Hello,
> 
> with the attached scatterfiles it will be no error.
> I flashed this recovery from NR:  https://yadi.sk/d/uT65v7Ilvgw6d
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thanks I will try it 
Do you mean you cannot boot into the twrp? Can we just replace the recovery file when we flashing the rom? Just my opinion


----------



## Jstame (Jan 2, 2017)

woingenau said:


> Hello,
> 
> with the attached scatterfiles it will be no error.
> I flashed this recovery from NR:  https://yadi.sk/d/uT65v7Ilvgw6d
> ...

Click to collapse



When you boot TWRP for the first time you must select yes to allow for modifications for TWRP to stick....


----------



## jan177 (Jan 2, 2017)

woingenau said:


> But Bootloader seems to be locked, because stock-recovery is there again, when phone is restartet....
> I could root it with Kingo-Root.

Click to collapse



Do not mislead others if you do not know.
HT 7 PRO bootloader WAS NOT LOCKED. So probably it is not.
Just use TWRP recovery. 
You have to enter TWRP 1st time you start the phone after flashing.
Follow the procedure described in OP.

==hit thank you


----------



## woingenau (Jan 2, 2017)

@jan177:
That´s why i wrote "seems".
I am misleading nobody.

And i can not "just use" TWRP because it does not start. After flashing and boot in recovery it vibrates for a short time and then boots in system.
So there is no chance to let TWRP do its modifications.
After restart the stock-recovery is back.

It is not the first time for me to install a TWRP.


----------



## jan177 (Jan 2, 2017)

woingenau said:


> It is not the first time for me to install a TWRP.

Click to collapse



So if you have some experience and it "seems"to you that in your handset the bootloader is locked than you should know what to do to check if it is really the locked
Otherwise others might think it is real and follow your suspicion for nothing.
If anyone reads the thread from the OP till here it is clear than there is NO mention of necessity of unlocking the bootloader.

In units HT 7 PRO I had in my hands it was NOT the case. 
so you have a different  problem.


----------



## woingenau (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, i will ask Mr. adb 

My phone is the XP-Version. Maybe that could be the reason.


----------



## lukecz81 (Jan 12, 2017)

Could a CM12.1 user check if polish language is available in languages menu?
Is CM12.1 best rom  for this phone?
How to install it (root, instal custom recovery and install custom rom? are there any guides for that?)


----------



## xavierf (Jan 18, 2017)

lukecz81 said:


> Could a CM12.1 user check if polish language is available in languages menu?
> Is CM12.1 best rom  for this phone?
> How to install it (root, instal custom recovery and install custom rom? are there any guides for that?)

Click to collapse



Yes, "Polski" language is present
And Yes, CM12.1 is for me the best ROM.

Install TWRP :

Download TWRP : TWRP
With flashtool load MT6735M_Android_Scatter-TWRP
Select download and connect smartphone to pc (smartphone must be powered off)… in few seconds will start the process and the new TWRP will be flashed.
_PS : To restore original stock recovery, you need load ad point 1 the file MT6735M_Android_Scatter.txt_

Install ROM :

Download the rom  : CM 12.1
Copy the rom (zip file) to the phone
Flash it with TWRP

Install ROOT :

Download SuperSU : SuperSU
Copy it to the phone
Flash it with TWRP

If it's not clear, let me know.


----------



## Fab919 (Jan 19, 2017)

lipippo said:


> The doogee x5 pro has the same specs as the homtom ht7 pro (at least on paper), and it has android 6.0 as an official update (so much for being incompatible as stated by homtom).
> Some adventurous folks (or somebody with more experience at android hacking than me and who knows how to recover from mistakes) willing to try if the rom works?
> http://www.doogee.cc/download.php?ProId=53

Click to collapse



I'm also interested in this. Did anyone try it?


----------



## lipippo (Jan 19, 2017)

Fab919 said:


> I'm also interested in this. Did anyone try it?

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't try (I'm not that adventurous) but I'm quite sure the kernel will not be compatible (due to different support hardware, i.e. lcd, touch screen, etc.).
Probably using the stock homtom kernel transplanted in the doogee's rom would work, but what's the point of that?


----------



## Jascha2016 (Jan 22, 2017)

Good morning,
I ask for help I killed my cell phone. I accidentally selected "Firmware Upgrade" instead of "Download Only" and it gave me an error. Now the phone will not turn on anymore. It is detected for the Flash and I tried to reinstall the rom but it gives me this error:

BROM ERROR S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL (0xFC0)
[EMI] Enabled DRAM Failed!
[HINT]:
Please check your load matches to your target which is to be downloaded.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Enigmatic Fart (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi there, I've been following this thread closely and have a similar situation with woingenau. Can anyone help; I am ultimately trying to get TWRP on my device to flash CM12.1

flashing any version of TWRP (3.0.2 from needrom, or the betas on various posts here) result in the phone vibrating and briefly showing the HOMTOM logo, then rebooting immediately to system. I'm able to flash the stock recovery and go into it fine, however. This is regardless if I use SP flash tool on Windows10, or Rashr on the device

Furthermore, when I flash any stock ROM, it seems to work, except for providing only a black display. It boots and sounds like I can unlock the screen, but can't see what I'm doing. Only reflashing XP 1.0.4 brings me a usable system. I've tried 1.01, 1.0.2, 1.1.3, 1.1.4, 1.1.7, 1.2.3... I've also tried using these zips locally through OTA (unrooted). but after the phone installs everything, it boots up with the same old 1.0.4

Finally, if it matters, Kingroot is completely successful and my device can be rooted on rom 1.0.4, but it does not help TWRP installation.

Thank you for your time. New poster, so any advice appreciated!

Oh and the IMEI is gone with no backup (whoops), so no service  repaired using AT commands


----------



## lipippo (Jan 22, 2017)

@Enigmatic Fart this won't help you, but I had a similar result when I flashed the XP firmware in my non XP phone, so it (probably) means they have a different driver for the lcd, and if twrp is based on a non xp kernel it won't work in an xp phone. I don't know if and where there is a twrp for the xp version, sorry.


----------



## Enigmatic Fart (Jan 23, 2017)

lipippo said:


> @Enigmatic Fart this won't help you, but I had a similar result when I flashed the XP firmware in my non XP phone, so it (probably) means they have a different driver for the lcd, and if twrp is based on a non xp kernel it won't work in an xp phone. I don't know if and where there is a twrp for the xp version, sorry.

Click to collapse



That helps a lot actually! Still new to all this and kinda just experimenting, so what you said makes it very clear, thank you! Guess I gotta be happy with what I can afford for now, keep lurking, and invest in something more mainstream in the future 

Learned a lot from this phone though!


----------



## koml (Jan 28, 2017)

*HT7 pro Brick*



Jascha2016 said:


> Good morning,
> I ask for help I killed my cell phone. I accidentally selected "Firmware Upgrade" instead of "Download Only" and it gave me an error. Now the phone will not turn on anymore. It is detected for the Flash and I tried to reinstall the rom but it gives me this error:
> 
> BROM ERROR S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL (0xFC0)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello I just got the same message trying to install the version CM 12.1. 
How can i fix this please? Any Help?

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




koml said:


> Hello I just got the same message trying to install the version CM 12.1.
> How can i fix this please? Any Help?

Click to collapse



HEello No worry I succeed in fixing this. It is now working perfectly. I had to use the scatter fiile  provided with the file GF20_HT7Pro_V1.2.3_user_20160606-17_15_36.
Many thanks


----------



## Jascha2016 (Jan 30, 2017)

koml said:


> Hello I just got the same message trying to install the version CM 12.1.
> How can i fix this please? Any Help?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello
but I have not solved the problem and I can not use a cell phone, can you help?


----------



## Jascha2016 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello to all
unfortunately I am also in the same situation, I'm looking for the original rom the HomTom HT7 pro but I can not even find it on the official site, perhaps by installing the official rom will solve the problem.


----------



## xavierf (Feb 1, 2017)

Jascha2016 said:


> Hello to all
> unfortunately I am also in the same situation, I'm looking for the original rom the HomTom HT7 pro but I can not even find it on the official site, perhaps by installing the official rom will solve the problem.

Click to collapse



All roms are here or here

Enjoy

PS : Be carefull about the phone version XP or not


----------



## Jascha2016 (Feb 1, 2017)

xavierf said:


> All roms are here or here
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> PS : Be carefull about the phone version XP or not

Click to collapse



Hello to all

Thank you, thank you all I revived the cell with the Roma GF20_HT7Pro_XP_VC_N40_V1.0.4_user_20161027-14_37_05, are in debt xavierf.


----------



## lucastwg (Feb 5, 2017)

*Custom Firmware*

Do you know if anyone has made a custom ROM for this model? Because the original firmware kind of sucks.
Thanks!


----------



## xavierf (Feb 6, 2017)

lucastwg said:


> Do you know if anyone has made a custom ROM for this model? Because the original firmware kind of sucks.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



HERE


----------



## lipippo (Feb 6, 2017)

xavierf said:


> HERE

Click to collapse



I followed the whole thread with google translate but I couldn't find the sources for the unofficial cm12.1.
It says it's derived from the ark benefit cm12.1 (a thread that I didn't follow so I don't know if the sources are there).
Do you know a link to the sources, github, etc.?
Or is it just a "cooked" rom?


----------



## basratransport36 (Feb 6, 2017)

*homtom ht7 pro*

homtom ht7 pro is the best phone from all recent survey will help you to buy new phone in the market


----------



## xavierf (Feb 6, 2017)

lipippo said:


> I followed the whole thread with google translate but I couldn't find the sources for the unofficial cm12.1.
> It says it's derived from the ark benefit cm12.1 (a thread that I didn't follow so I don't know if the sources are there).
> Do you know a link to the sources, github, etc.?
> Or is it just a "cooked" rom?

Click to collapse



Yes,  it's a modified rom from ARK. But no problem for me with it.

TWRP
CM 12.1

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




basratransport36 said:


> homtom ht7 pro is the best phone from all recent survey will help you to buy new phone in the market

Click to collapse



Are you serious ? 
No support No update ... Best phone


----------



## lipippo (Feb 6, 2017)

xavierf said:


> Yes,  it's a modified rom from ARK. But no problem for me with it.

Click to collapse



Well, the problem is that without sources you can't keep it up to date by yourself (especially if it uses the stock kernel).



xavierf said:


> Are you serious ?
> No support No update ... Best phone

Click to collapse



He's probably trying to dump it :laugh:


----------



## xavierf (Feb 21, 2017)

New Ports Available on 4PDA (MIUI, TOUCHWIZZ)


----------



## lipippo (Feb 21, 2017)

xavierf said:


> New Ports Available on 4PDA (MIUI, TOUCHWIZZ)

Click to collapse



But google translate does a particularly bad job with the comments in that site 
Do you know if any of the port uses a custom kernel or they just took the kernel from the stock rom?
I'm asking because I think that the GPS is grossly inaccurate because of a bad driver/calibration, not because of the hardware (it has good reception, at least that's it what it reports), so maybe a different kernel could make the GPS usable.


----------



## Hezoyan (Feb 21, 2017)

After installing MIUI the phone is always rebooting, any ideia?


----------



## xavierf (Feb 22, 2017)

Hezoyan said:


> After installing MIUI the phone is always rebooting, any ideia?

Click to collapse



Are you sure you install the right version ? XP (V2) or not (V1) ?


----------



## Hezoyan (Feb 26, 2017)

I can only use the rev1 because the rev2 make always rebooting, what is the diference between rev1 and rev2? 
For me rev1 (7.2.16) is stable, fast and all work


----------



## xavierf (Feb 27, 2017)

Hezoyan said:


> I can only use the rev1 because the rev2 make always rebooting, what is the diference between rev1 and rev2?
> For me rev1 (7.2.16) is stable, fast and all work

Click to collapse



V1 is for the first version  (firmware 1.1.3 to 1.2.3)
V2 is for the last version or XP  (firmware 1.0.1 to 1.0.4)


----------



## mozden (Feb 27, 2017)

*Camera performance*

Hello there,
I'm using 1.0.4. Sometimes I have to take pictures of documents or newspaper pages. My old phone general mobile discovery (gionee elife e3) was not bad on this issue. Unfortunately the document photos I took with the ht7 pro are very bad. I reported it with a homtom email but I do not think they will work for a solution. Are there any friends who have experienced this problem and have a solution?
Thanks in advance

Türkçe bilenler için:
Merhaba, 
1.0.4 rom kurulu telefonumdan Bazen belgelerin ya da gazete kitap sayfalarının fotoğrafını çekmem gerekiyor. Eski telefonum general mobile discovery (gionee elife e3) bu konuda fena değildi. Ne yazık ki ht7 pro ile çektiğim belge fotoğrafları çok kötü. homtoma eposta ile bildirdim ama çözüm için çalışacaklarını sanmıyorum. Bu sorunu yaşamış olan, çözümü olan arkadaşlar var mı? 
Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## GreenGlob (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi guys.
I got myself lost among the different pages trying to find working links to all the files needed to flash TWRP on this phone.
Any chance for an updated guide for doing so? I always seem to encounter the "BROM" error.


----------



## Hezoyan (Mar 7, 2017)

Android 7 rom available in 4PDA


----------



## Fab919 (Mar 10, 2017)

Could you please post a direct link? Thanks


----------



## Jascha2016 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good morning

I could not fix it but thanks equally to all, I returned to the seller of the smartphone and me replaced.


----------



## Kilua90 (Mar 12, 2017)

xavierf said:


> New Ports Available on 4PDA (MIUI, TOUCHWIZZ)

Click to collapse




Hey can you teach me how to flash the recovery for the miui v2 and i'm using 1.0.4. I already tried many method but the recovery did not booted up  Hope you can help me.


----------



## xavierf (Mar 14, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> Hey can you teach me how to flash the recovery for the miui v2 and i'm using 1.0.4. I already tried many method but the recovery did not booted up  Hope you can help me.

Click to collapse



There is a special version of TWRP for your XP phone.


----------



## Kilua90 (Mar 14, 2017)

xavierf said:


> There is a special version of TWRP for your XP phone.

Click to collapse





I have already unlocked the bootloader setting and i flashed the recovery at the needrom for mui but it keep booting the recovery stock. I also tried to download the twrp for v1.0.4 at the 4pda but it seem it has been removed. Can you give me the link for the special version of twrp for my phone. Thanks for the reply


----------



## xavierf (Mar 14, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> I have already unlocked the bootloader setting and i flashed the recovery at the needrom for mui but it keep booting the recovery stock. I also tried to download the twrp for v1.0.4 at the 4pda but it seem it has been removed. Can you give me the link for the special version of twrp for my phone. Thanks for the reply

Click to collapse



The problem is TWRP or MIUI.
You can reboot in recovery mode ?

Check : TWRP 3.0.3


----------



## Kilua90 (Mar 14, 2017)

xavierf said:


> The problem is TWRP or MIUI.
> You can reboot in recovery mode ?
> 
> Check : TWRP 3.0.3

Click to collapse



I mean the stock recovery.
The link that you give for my version which is twrp for GF20_HT7Pro_XP_VC_N40_V1.0.4 cannot be downloaded because it might have been deleted.or removed. So where can I find the twrp for my version phone? Perhaps you can upload somewhere and give the link? Thank you.


----------



## Hezoyan (Mar 16, 2017)

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=736890&st=1880


https://yadi.sk/d/ccVWLVtE3EkRdg    Android 7.0


----------



## xavierf (Mar 16, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> I mean the stock recovery.
> The link that you give for my version which is twrp for GF20_HT7Pro_XP_VC_N40_V1.0.4 cannot be downloaded because it might have been deleted.or removed. So where can I find the twrp for my version phone? Perhaps you can upload somewhere and give the link? Thank you.

Click to collapse



Sorry but I don't have a XP version.


----------



## Hezoyan (Mar 19, 2017)

Somebody test the Android 7 ROM?


----------



## Fab919 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hezoyan said:


> Somebody test the Android 7 ROM?

Click to collapse



Read the 4pda thread - seems there are problems with the camera.
Better stay with the official 1.2.3 at the moment.


----------



## Kilua90 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello, it seems that jemmini have updated the latest twrp version for v1.0.4 which is for 2nd revision 

- http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9960311/recovery.img

 However, when i tried to download it , it was an error just like the previous version and i hope someone can help me!


----------



## Kilua90 (Mar 28, 2017)

Okay no one answer it so i'll just answer it by myself (haha).

So you just need to log in into the 4pda forum to download the file and my phone booted into the twrp!

Cheers miui?


----------



## yannahzinha (Apr 5, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> Okay no one answer it so i'll just answer it by myself (haha).
> 
> So you just need to log in into the 4pda forum to download the file and my phone booted into the twrp!
> 
> Cheers miui

Click to collapse



I'm looking for this twrp for 2o revision but I can't download. Since I'm brazilian I just can't register on the site. Any help?


----------



## Kilua90 (Apr 6, 2017)

yannahzinha said:


> I'm looking for this twrp for 2o revision but I can't download. Since I'm brazilian I just can't register on the site. Any help?

Click to collapse



I'm no russian tho  you can use the link below  for the tips to register an account at 4pda 

http://doorsgeek.blogspot.com/2015/08/4pdaru-loginregister-captcha-tutorial.html 

P/s : My tips to solve the captcha is just draw the annoying captcha(lol) on a piece of paper so you can detect the number easily.

P/s 2 : I managed to go through on the first try though hahah 

May luck be with you


----------



## yannahzinha (Apr 7, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> I'm no russian tho  you can use the link below  for the tips to register an account at 4pda
> 
> http://doorsgeek.blogspot.com/2015/08/4pdaru-loginregister-captcha-tutorial.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it!! Thank you very much...but still no luck with the phone. I simply can't install twrp and I don't know why. I'm on GF20_HT7Pro_XP_VC_N40_V1.0.2 (because 1.0.4 gave me a lot of vertical and horizontal lines). Twrp simply refuse to flash...I'm stuck. It's my sisters phone and this rom has a lot of problems with play store and all...


----------



## Kilua90 (Apr 7, 2017)

yannahzinha said:


> I did it!! Thank you very much...but still no luck with the phone. I simply can't install twrp and I don't know why. I'm on GF20_HT7Pro_XP_VC_N40_V1.0.2 (because 1.0.4 gave me a lot of vertical and horizontal lines). Twrp simply refuse to flash...I'm stuck. It's my sisters phone and this rom has a lot of problems with play store and all...

Click to collapse



Since you are on xp vc 1.0.2 , in my opinion you cannot flash the twrp that made for 1.0.4 and you must download the twrp that suited for your version. This is my suggestion for xp vc 1.0.2 :-

http://www.needrom.com/download/ht7_pro_miui_v8_7-2-16/

1. Download the file at the link above which suited for your 1.0
2 i think 

2. Root your phone using kingoroot or wtvr root you can use as long as you can get root acces.

3. Unlock your bootloader at the development tool at setting>above about phone. (Important)

4. Install flashify or rashr

5. Flash the recovery that you have downloaded.

6. After that boot to twrp and full wipe and flash the custom rom that you have downloaded.

Well, you can also use the manual method by using the sp flashtool to flash the recovery. Goodluck!

-use mega apk to download the file
-miui is the best


----------



## yannahzinha (Apr 7, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> Since you are on xp vc 1.0.2 , in my opinion you cannot flash the twrp that made for 1.0.4 and you must download the twrp that suited for your version. This is my suggestion for xp vc 1.0.2 :-
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/download/ht7_pro_miui_v8_7-2-16/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh...thanks again! Stupid error but now I did it finally!
But now the miui rom gave me bootlooping... :crying:


----------



## Kilua90 (Apr 7, 2017)

yannahzinha said:


> Heh...thanks again! Stupid error but now I did it finally!
> But now the miui rom gave me bootlooping... :crying:

Click to collapse




Don't be sad okay you are only one step away to the happiness. Hah!

https://yadi.sk/d/feA7bEiD3EENsk 

This link was given by hohol7 and i think it will work for your version.

Cheers! Just dont give up trying


----------



## Robbycs (May 2, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> Don't be sad okay you are only one step away to the happiness. Hah!
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/feA7bEiD3EENsk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi #fadzlan kun 

I have a Ht7 pro with 1.0.2 v2 with TWRP 3.0.2 and rooted. I've spent all weekend trying to flash a new rom, following your guide. This one http://www.needrom.com/download/ht7_pro_miui_v8_7-2-16/  give me an error when I'm flashing with flashify. And this one https://yadi.sk/d/feA7bEiD3EENsk ), give me bootlooping.   Also, I've tried this https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/homtom-ht7-pro-t3354975/page55 neither works 

:crying::crying::crying: I don't know what to do. I'm run out of ideas.

Actually, I need this for another reason. I haven't got Mac Address and Bluetooth address and I don't know why. It just suddenly stops working. So, I tried every possible solution I found on internet with failure result. So, I thought maybe with a different rom it will be solved.

By the way, I realised that when I used Mktdroidtools, the info says MT6725P

Thanks.


----------



## Kilua90 (May 5, 2017)

When you flash the https://yadi.sk/d/feA7bEiD3EENsk what bootlooping did you get? Are you stuck and reboot in the setup wizard on the startup? Or state your problem 

P/s : I'm using Miui v1.0.4 so I don't know about the v1.0.2 (maybe you didn't flash it in right way?)


----------



## lipippo (May 8, 2017)

User ANDR7E on 4pda is developing a custom kernel and he's collecting contributions. If he reaches an amount equivalent to the price of the phone he will compile a kernel suitable for android 6. If he collects 1.5 times the price of the phone he will release the source.
Details here
I have tested one of his kernels on my ht7 pro and it works (minus the camera).


----------



## Robbycs (May 10, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> When you flash the https://yadi.sk/d/feA7bEiD3EENsk what bootlooping did you get? Are you stuck and reboot in the setup wizard on the startup? Or state your problem
> 
> P/s : I'm using Miui v1.0.4 so I don't know about the v1.0.2 (maybe you didn't flash it in right way?)

Click to collapse



I got the Homtom Logo and then restart the phone ithelf, again and again. 
I've flashed from xp v.1.0.1 to xp v1.02 , I'm no able to flash to v1.0.4 because I got a white stripe. 
From which rom version did you flashed Miui? 

P.s: I'm wondering if could be the reason about full wipe (Option 6 in your guide). What options I have to click after boot into twrp? All of them? Should I copy rom into external SD Card to be able to do full wipe?

Thanks


----------



## yannahzinha (May 20, 2017)

fadzlan kun said:


> Don't be sad okay you are only one step away to the happiness. Hah!
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/feA7bEiD3EENsk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So...I kinda gave up. I tried to install MIUI rom but I got all kinds of errors about Google play services stopped. I got this even with the original rom.

Any ideas? I'm really upset about this phone...


----------



## mozden (May 22, 2017)

Hello there,
I sent an e-mail to Homtom. I wanted a firmware. Incoming reply:
"[email protected]" <[email protected]> yazdı:
Dear Customer,

Please open the back cover of the phone and open all the screws on it.
The motherboard is inside the phone.
Then take a picture of the motherboard.There are characters on it.
I need to see the version of the motherboard so that i can send you a corresponding upgrade link.

Thank you.

Best regards,
HOMTOM

I installed the CPU-z and sent the information. But the homtom insisted that the screws be removed.
If I ship the Android 6 firmware, I will have the cover but I do not have the courage. What do you say, is it worth doing?


----------



## Robbycs (Jun 5, 2017)

#592  
Hi 
Finally, I managed to flash MIUI but when the phone is starting up and after the Homtom's logo, it shows Miui's logo and never go through of this logo.
I've tried with a different version of Miui but I didn't get it.
Any idea???  

Thanks


----------



## Robbycs (Jun 13, 2017)

Robbycs said:


> #592
> Hi
> Finally, I managed to flash MIUI but when the phone is starting up and after the Homtom's logo, it shows Miui's logo and never go through of this logo.
> I've tried with a different version of Miui but I didn't get it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I reply myself.. I did fine flashing MIUI just it needs 25 minutes to boot the first time.


----------

